# Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten?



## poiu (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo Community, 

Vielleicht hatten ihr auch diese Nette Email im Postfach 

Routinemäßige Überprüfung Ihres Vertrages | 1manfactory.com - Blog of Jürgen Schulze

Routinemäßige Überprüfung Ihres Vertrages | Ulrich-Block.de

Lies mal…  Blog Archive  Routinemäßige Überprüfung Ihres Vertrages

-> Google  ist voll davon.
...





Spoiler






> Sehr geehrte(r) xyxyxyx xyxyxyx,
> 
> wir haben festgestellt, dass Sie zur Zeit möglicherweise in einem Krankenkassentarif versichert sind, der Ihnen kein optimales Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bietet.
> 
> ...







Ich weiß 100% das die Daten aus der Mail Kundendaten von Mindfacotry entstammen müssen, denn zwei Meiner Mail Adressen sind Betroffen.
Einmal meine eigene und eine  die ich für ein Familien Mitglied Nutze und diese nur eben einmal für eine Bestellung bei Mind angegeben habe, eben durch diese zweite Adresse waren Rückschlüsse auch Mind Kundendaten möglich. 

Natürlich ist es möglich das Daten Geklaut wurden?

Ich bin mal gespannt was Mindfacotory sagt und ob es da was Offizielles geben wird.

*Wichtig für alle die diese Mail erhalten haben, auf keinen Fall auf irgendwelche Links in dieser Mail Klicken, oder diese Abbestellen, damit bestätigt ihr nur das eure Daten korrekt sind!*

Für alle die sich fragen warum das Brisant ist, Daten wie  Email + Name sind sehr Wertvoll, in einigen Kreisen.
Die Frage ist jetzt, enthielten die Datensätze nur Name + Mail oder auch die Versandadresse, Kontodaten?
Wenn letzteres, dann dürfen wir uns in Zukunft auch auf Reale Spam freuen  

*Edit*: email Meldung bei Mind funktioniert wieder:

Sämtliche @mindfactory.de mailadresen bouncen - Mindfactory AG Community Forum

*Edit II *

Mindfactory Stellungsnahme 



Spoiler



Hallo,

Danke für die ganzen Mails, diese helfen uns weiter.

Wir sind bereits am ermitteln woher die Emails kommen und werden gegenmaßnahmen ergreifen.

Sobald wir was neues haben werden wir dieses umgehend bekannt geben, denn wir wollen nicht das Sie / Ihr schaden dadurch habt. 

Habt bitte verständnis, das wir jetzt nicht gleich auf die ganzen Mails antworten, da wir noch am ermitteln sind. Eine Antwort werdet ihr erhalten, sobald wir einen Ermittlungsstand haben. 

mfg 

Redalien
- Mindfactory Administration -



*Edit III*

http://forum.mindfactory.de/meinung-uns-wichtig/61099-mf-shop-account-l-schen.html#post749665

*Edit IV*

http://forum.mindfactory.de/meinung...actory-de-mailadresen-bouncen.html#post749704


Grüße 
poiu


Update: missverständliche aussage verändert, Warnung vor Link hinzugefügt....


----------



## Recovery (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Verkauft Mindfactory Kundendaten?*

Das ist natürlich misse, ich würde einfach mal ne Satte email dahin schreiben und fragen was das soll bzw. warum sie das gemacht haben? Sowas ist unter aller sau! Wenn sie es gemacht haben verletzten die doch ihr datenschutzgelabber...

Grüße


----------



## poiu (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Verkauft Mindfactory Kundendaten?*

ja ich weree Mind morgen anschreiben, wie du an dem Link vom Blog sehen kannst hat auch der Blogger sofort die Verbindung zu Mind geschlossen.

Ich kann diese 100% auch bei der einen meiner Adressen ziehen, da ich eben nur einmal mit dieser Adresse was bei Mindfactory, mit dem Namen eines Familien Mitgliedes bestellt habe, jetzt steht eben sein Voller Name in der Mail! -> 1+1 =


----------



## tt7crocodiles (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Verkauft Mindfactory Kundendaten, oder gehen die so sorglos mit Kundendaten um?*

So ein mist! Habe heute die gleiche E-Mail bekommen aber schon aus dem Spamordner gelöscht ohne sich etwas dabei zu denken. Ich habe in dem Laden meine "echte" Adresse angegeben gehabt...


----------



## art90 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

hab heute den selben mist mit meinem ganzen namen bekommen.... o0


----------



## Aladin (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Danke für den Hinweis !

habe auch die Email bekommen ->

"Routinemäßige Überprüfung Ihres Vertrages"



dass mal echt schwach von Mindfactory
hab bei denen was gekauft vor zwei Wochen

war wohl dass letzte Mal ...

gruss Ala


----------



## Goldfield (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

mindfactory ist der größte saftladen.


----------



## butter_milch (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Habse auch bekommen. Werde Mind mal anschreiben und schauen was sie zu sagen haben


----------



## Creech (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Hmm, dito, eMail war da und wurde von meinen Egoshooter geschulten Reflexen weg geklickt. Na ist doch schön wenn man mal eine Spamschleuder identifizieren kann -.-


----------



## art90 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

bloß nich auf adresse abmelden klicken, dann bekommt man eh noch mehr von dem mist 

Verkauft Mindfactory Kundendaten? - Mindfactory AG Community Forum




Spoiler



Hallo,

Danke für die ganzen Mails, diese helfen uns weiter.

Wir sind bereits am ermitteln woher die Emails kommen und werden gegenmaßnahmen ergreifen.

Sobald wir was neues haben werden wir dieses umgehend bekannt geben, denn wir wollen nicht das Sie / Ihr schaden dadurch habt. 



Habt bitte verständnis, das wir jetzt nicht gleich auf die ganzen Mails  antworten, da wir noch am ermitteln sind. Eine Antwort werdet ihr  erhalten, sobald wir einen Ermittlungsstand haben. 

mfg 

Redalien
- Mindfactory Administration -



edit: na toll, die mongos haben den thread geschlossen...


----------



## Rayken (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Hmm... hab bis dato immer fast meine ganzen Sachen bei Mindfactory bestellt, da sie Nachts keine Versandkosten berechnen ab einem gewissen Betrag. Meine letzte Bestellung ist auch so 1 Jahr alt.

Hatte nie Probleme mit Mindfactory gehabt, aber wenn ich das hier lese wird mir ganz anders... hätte ich nicht diesen Beitrag gelesen hätte ich die mail wohl sofort gelöscht, wird mir ja als Späm angezeigt.

Ich hab mich nur gewundert warum die Anrede zu 100% passt, den ich hab nen Doppel-Vornamen den ich nur bei Bestellungen benutze für die Steuer
ansonsten benutze ich diese E-Mail Adresse nicht für Gewinnspiele oder sonstigen Kram.


----------



## s1n88 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Hab auch diese E-Mail auf mein Hauptkonto bekommen, welches für z.B. für Bestellungen genutzt wird. Da kommt sonst NIE Spam an und heute dann sowas, habe mich schon gefragt wo der Scheiss nun her kam ... Nun weiß ich es, Mindfactory ist schuld!


----------



## Teldor1974 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Ja viele andere haben sich auch im MF Forum darüber beschwert 
ehrlich gesagt ich bereue es zutiefst da jemals was bestellt zu haben wenn das stimmt


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Wenn ich was bekommen hätte wäre es eh um müll gelandet und nicht weiter beachte...denn Spamm´s gehen mir so am Ar.... vorbei !


----------



## Eiche (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

auch so 

direkt angeschrieben


Mindfactory will damit nix zu tun haben http://forum.mindfactory.de/meinung...uft-mindfactory-kundendaten-2.html#post749415


----------



## Blackstacker (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Ganz klare sache nicht drauf reagieren Mindfactory meiden und anzeige erstatten ebefalls auch die Versicherungen die auf dieser seite auftauchen nicht unterstützen 

Irgendwo kommt ja die Finanzierung her für diesen mist und das sind ganz klar einige der Privat Krankenversicherungen.

Wer als Versicherung mit diesen mitteln arbeitet um auf solchem wege an Kunden zu kommen wird wahrscheinlich auch noch andere sachen mit deinen Krankendaten machen


----------



## DeRtoZz (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Wenn ich Hardware brauche gibts für mich nur MF, doch wenn jetzt ich dies lese und sich bestätigen sollte, verlieren die mich als Kunden. Ich hatte persönlich keine Email von denen erhalten, die haben bei mir gerade noch eine Bestellung offen, ob die storniert wird, wird sich zeigen ob ich auch eine Spam Mail kriege.

In den letzten 12 Monaten habe ich bei MF schon für rund 1,2k Euro bereits eingekauft.


----------



## Eiche (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

haha geil die Briefkastenfirma hat ihren Sitz in Malta



> Pink Internet Limited
> Valletta Buildings South Street Suite 19
> Valetta, Malta


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Februar 2011)

Moin moin,
Ich bestelle auch ab und zu bei MF, habe die Mail jedoch nicht bekommen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Ich kaufe niemals etwas Online...melde mich nie an...hab auch kein Facebook oder sonstwas...genau wegen solcher Schweine...sry aber anders kann man diese "Menschen" nicht nennen...sich dann noch rausreden zu wollen etc...eine riesen Frechheit...jeder betroffene sollte eine Anzeige machen, leider sind aber immer einige zu faul dafür...schade.


----------



## PixelSign (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

habe ebenfalls eine "routinemäßige überprüfung ihres vertrags" -mail bekommen und über mindfactory schon bestellt. allerdings bestelle ich so viel über das internet das ich nicht sagen kann, wie und wer meine e-mail addy weitergegeben hat. da ich öfter mal solche ominösen mails erhalte bin ich generell vorsichtig/sensibilisiert was das thema spam angeht.


----------



## weizenleiche (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Jap, hab die Mail auch bekommen ... die kriegen was zu hören


----------



## mFuSE (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

naja ... irgendwelche grabber, exploits, etc sind schnell eingeschleust, zudem gilt in Deutschland immer noch ... "im Zweifel für den Angeklagten", oder auch "unschuldig solange die Schuld bewiesen ist".


Aber was schonmal ganz lustig ist ... wollt auch mal eine Mail schreiben wir hier beschrieben:
Verkauft Mindfactory Kundendaten? - Seite 2 - Mindfactory AG Community Forum

Allerdings kam das zurück:


```
[FONT=-moz-fixed]Dies ist eine automatisch erstellte Benachrichtigung über den Zustellstatus.

Übermittlung zu folgenden Empfängern fehlgeschlagen.

       [EMAIL="spamproblem@mindfactory.de"]spamproblem@mindfactory.de[/EMAIL]



[/FONT]
[FONT=-moz-fixed]

Reporting-MTA: dns;mail2.mindfactory.de
Received-From-MTA: dns;mailout-de.gmx.net
Arrival-Date: Mon, 7 Feb 2011 07:30:09 +0100

Final-Recipient: rfc822;spamproblem@mindfactory.de
Action: failed
Status: 5.5.0
Diagnostic-Code: smtp;554 Transaction failed
[/FONT]
```

Hatte das noch jemand?


----------



## dbpaule (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Ahb auch ein Mail bekommen, die in das Muster reinpasst. Ich würde mich aber nicht darauf festlegen, dass MF die Daten weitergegeben hat.

LG, Paule


----------



## RapToX (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

bei mir ist bisher noch kein spam angekommen. das bleibt hoffentlich auch so!

allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass mf daten weiterverkauft hat. die bekommt man bei facebook und co. doch schon umsonst 
ich würde eher von einem diebstahl oder ähnlichem ausgehen.


----------



## Dude-01 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Sorry aber sowas geht mal gar nicht. Ich habe extra eine Spamadresse über die nur der ganze Scheiß wie Facebook etc. läuft. Aber über die Privatadresse läuft garantiert kein Spam. Da fande ich es schon verwunderlich so eine E-mail im Postfach zu finden.


----------



## Recovery (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Also ich habe nichts in meinem Postfach gefunden habe alle meine emails durchschaut obso meine Private und Emails für die Internet einkäufe und Foren etc... Kann ja auch daran liegen das ich noch nie in meinem Leben bei Mindfactory bestellt habe 
Echt ne Frechheit von Mind!!!!!!!!


----------



## STSLeon (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Ich hab auch so eine nette und freundliche Email bekommen. Bin grade nur froh, dass ich immer per Nachnahme gezahlt und nicht per Bankeinzug / Kreditkarte. Werde allerdings weiter da bestellen, da ich allergisch gegen Versandkosten bin und die Preise eben doch mit zu den besten im Netz gehören.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Ich möchte meine Aussage korrigeren: Ich habe AUCH diese Mail bekommen, allerdings kann ich auf dem Handy mit dem Mail-Proggi nicht auf den Spamordner zugreifen und hatte die daher nicht gesehen.


----------



## tom7 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Toll, hab die Email auch bekommen...


----------



## Das Daub (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



speedi3 schrieb:


> Schon mal an alleinerziehende Mütter gedacht???
> Die fallen auch in die Statistik weist du.
> 
> Und das diese Mütter einmal die Woche an der Tafel stehen müssen,oder ihren Kindern keinerlei Bildungsmöglichkeiten ....
> ...


 
Wer sich ein Kind anschafft ist selber Schuld.

Ich bin schon seit Jahren Alternate treu und bleibe es auch wenn nichts passieren sollte.
Immerhin eine gute Sache die aus Hessen kommt.


----------



## PixelSign (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Hat denn schon überhaupt jemand was gegen Mindfactory versucht zu unternehmen???



 schalte doch mal einen gang zurück. anklagen und so wegen einer spam mail, ist klar. man kann das ganze auch überdramatisieren... es ist ja noch nichtmal richtig geklärt inwieweit mindfactory daran schuld trägt.


----------



## fctriesel (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Hat denn schon überhaupt jemand was gegen Mindfactory versucht zu unternehmen???


Ich habe vor Jahren mal einen Rechtsstreit gegen MF begonnen. Und nur vier Jahre später habe ich vor Gericht endlich recht bekommen. 

War aber in einem anderen Fall als Spammails.


----------



## frequence (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



Das Daub schrieb:


> Wer sich ein Kind anschafft ist selber Schuld.
> 
> Ich bin schon seit Jahren Alternate treu und bleibe es auch wenn nichts passieren sollte.
> Immerhin eine gute Sache die aus Hessen kommt.



Junge....so ein Bullshit noch vorm Mittag? Respekt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Liegt bei mir schon etwas zurück, allerdings habe ich schon lange bei denen nix mehr bestellt. Ich würde eher auf die Bestellung der Newsletter tippen anstatt auf normale Kundendaten. Es ist leider ein Pest von der sich kaum eine Firma freisprechen kann.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

diese art von spam bekomme ich auch immer wieder. ich kann jetzt aber nicht sagen, ob das in irgendeinem zusammenhang zu meiner bestellung bei mindfactory steht. abgesehen davon bekomme ich so viel spam, dass es die eine mail hin oder her auch nicht rausreißt.


----------



## riedochs (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Mich hat es auch erwischt. Das schlimme ist die Mail selbst nicht, sondern das die Mailadresse jetzt im Umlauf ist und ich dieses Konto bisher nur Bestellungen verwendet habe und somit dort seit Jahren keinen Spam hatte.

Das Impressum: 





> *Impressum:
> *
> 
> Verantwortlich für diesen kostenlosen Service ist:
> ...



Selbst wenn MF da vorgehen wollte dürfte es schwierig werden.


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



poiu schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> Vielleicht hatten ihr auch diese Nette Email im Postfach
> 
> ...


Mhhh, schwerwiegender Vorwurf. Woher willst du Dir sicher sein das da eine Absicht und nicht eventuelle ein Sicherheitsproblem dahinter steckt? Ich meine  beides kann man nicht ausschliessen?!?

Siehe dazu eine offizielle, wie ich finde glaubwürdige, Stellungnahme.

_Hallo, 

wir haben definitiv keine Adressdaten verkauft oder zugänglich gemacht. 

Ich möchte Sie bitten, mir eine Kopie jeweils der Email an spamproblem@mindfactory.de zu senden. Bitte mit Header, damit wir diesen analysieren können wo die Emails herkommen.

Sicher ist seltsam, dass selbst Anreden verwendet werden. komischerweise erhalte selbst ich Spam Emails auf Email Adressen die ich nur für bestimme Seiten verwende und diese auch seriös sind. die Techniken der "Spammer" sind mitlerweile sehr gut. 

mfg
Redalien
- Mindfactory Administration -_



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Datenweitergabe ist ne ernste Sache, vor allem wenn daraus derartiger Spammüll resultiert.


Und der unbewiesene Vorwurf ist auch eine ernste Sache, Stichwort Rufmord.
Was macht Dich/euch so sicher das mit Absicht gehandelt wird?

MfG


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

hmmm komisch die mail hatte ich gerstan auch! wie kommt ihr drauf das es von mindfactory kommt? bestell da seit jahren und hatte nie probs versteh das grade net so was ist an der mail so schlimm? wird gelöscht und fertig! oder was meint ihr??? nehme tips gern an! aber eine schweinerrei ist das auf jedenfall!


----------



## Schrotti (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Was wundert ihr euch denn noch über so was?

Für mich ist es mittlerweile normal das die Unternehmen unsere Mailadressen verkaufen.

Facebook und co machen es doch vor.


----------



## Das Daub (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



frequence schrieb:


> Junge....so ein Bullshit noch vorm Mittag? Respekt.


 
Wieso?
Was hast du gegen Alternate?


----------



## fctriesel (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



Das Daub schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Was hast du gegen Alternate?


Alternate sind zwar nicht die billigsten. Trotzdem fahre ich öfters nach Linden anstatt im Inet zu bestellen.
Und vom Service können sich viele eine Scheibe abschneiden, gerade Mindfactory!


----------



## frequence (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



Das Daub schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Was hast du gegen Alternate?



Es ging eher um den ersten Satz


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

was kann man dagagen machen??? habs grade vollständig gelesen hmmmm was nun?


----------



## Das Daub (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



frequence schrieb:


> Es ging eher um den ersten Satz


 
Das war mir schon klar


----------



## poiu (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



speedi3 schrieb:


> Vill.liegt der Fehler auch in diversen Phishing Tools oder what ever,anstelle der Mindfactory







Mortox schrieb:


> wie kommt ihr drauf das es von mindfactory kommt?




Bei mir ist das ein besonderer Fall, so das ich 100% auf Mind schließen kann, ich holle mal aus. Diese Familien Mitglied ist ältere Generation und hat von Inet Null Ahnung, ich hab über eine Email Adresse die auf meinen Namen läuft bei Mind für ihn bestellt und seinen Versand Adresse genannt. Inder Spam stehen aber sein Namen @ meine Mail Ergo Daten von Mind. 




DaStash schrieb:


> Mhhh, schwerwiegender Vorwurf. Woher willst du Dir sicher sein das da eine Absicht und nicht eventuelle ein Sicherheitsproblem dahinter steckt? Ich meine  beides kann man nicht ausschliessen?!?




Hi danke das meinte ich nicht so sondern das die Daten, Kundendaten von Mit Sind und nicht woanders her!
Hab das entsprechende Wort was wohl zu dem Missverständnis geführt hat geändert


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

soll man die mail Ignorieren und löschen??? habt ihr mindfactory angeschrieben wenn ja was? hab ihr auch schon die antwort? ,krass krass war da immer gut bedient bei denn herrschaften! der shoppe ist eigentlich sau gut! aber das die sowas da bauen ist mir jetz neu!


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



poiu schrieb:


> Hi danke das meinte ich nicht so sondern das die Daten, Kundendaten von Mit Sind und nicht woanders her!
> Hab das entsprechende Wort was wohl zu dem Missverständnis geführt hat geändert


Cool!
Dennoch denke ich, siehe auch dazu die bereits gepostete offizielle Stellungnahme, dass wie hier so oft dargestellt, keine Absicht sondern eher ein Sicherheitsproblem verursachend ist. Man muss nur mal bedenken das ein Online-Shop von einer guten Reputation lebt und die wird er wohl kaum leichtfertig aufs Spiel setzen. 

Also, einfach die dafür eingerichtete Spammail@mindfa..... Email Adresse wie geschildert anschreiben und ansonsten die Spammails als Junkmail deklarieren und fertig. Ach ja, niemals auf den Link klicken wo man vom Verteiler gestrichen wird, dieser dient oftmals nur als Beleg dafür, dass die Mail Adresse noch aktiv ist.

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

*@ Crackpipeboy und speedi3*

Über Offtopic (ausgeblendet) bitte außerhalb des Thread unterhalten. Danke.

speedi3 du versuchst bitte etwas weniger persönlich zu werden.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Verantwortlich für diesen kostenlosen Service ist:


Pink Internet Limited
Valletta Buildings South Street Suite 19
Valetta, Malta

Unseren Kundenservice erreichen Sie unter der E-mail Adresse support@pink-internet.net. der link dort hin! http://www.februar-vergleich.net/impressum.html 


Diese andresse ist sehr sehr Unseriös!!!!! davon glaub ich mal garnix! also fake!


----------



## poiu (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

@DaStash

ja Sicherheitsproblem vermute ich auch oder was heute ja nicht ungewöhnlich ist das man mit solchen Daten nicht sehr Vorsichtig umgeht, haben die Skandale der letzten Zeit oft genug gezeigt  

Mal sehen was die Sagen werden wie es dazu gekommen ist!

Danke nochmal für denn Hinweis und sorry für Missverständnis, siehe auch wann ich die News geschrieben habe  da passieren solche Fehler auch  schneller.


----------



## PontifexM (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Verkauft Mindfactory Kundendaten?*



poiu schrieb:


> ja ich weree Mind morgen anschreiben, wie du an dem Link vom Blog sehen kannst hat auch der Blogger sofort die Verbindung zu Mind geschlossen.
> 
> Ich kann diese 100% auch bei der einen meiner Adressen ziehen, da ich eben nur einmal mit dieser Adresse was bei Mindfactory, mit dem Namen eines Familien Mitgliedes bestellt habe, jetzt steht eben sein Voller Name in der Mail! -> 1+1 =
> 
> Das ist eine Frechheit.



bekomme den selbigen dreck . . .


----------



## Core #1 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

danke, hab sie auch bekommen und war ziemlich überrascht warum und woher...


----------



## rUdeBoy (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Wenn ich meinen Senf auch mal dazu geben darf:
Jedem hier sollte klar sein, dass man aus den Daten, die man im Netz hinterlässt, eineiges auf die Person schließen kann. Selbst hier im Forum stehen bei einigen Dinge, wie Wohnort, Geburtstag oder Kaufinteressen (Stichwort Intel/AMD).
Solange keiner weiß, ob die Daten von MF weitergegeben wurden oder durch eine Sicherheitslücke an Dritte gelangt ist, sollten hier alle davon absehen, MF eine Absicht oder den Verkauf zu unterstellen. So was kann jeden Anbieter betreffen (auch das Forum hier, Sys-Profile oder Alternate), wenn es durch ein Sicherheitsleck gekommen ist. Aufregen kann man sich imho erst, wenn *bewiesen* ist, ob MF die Datensätze weitergegeben hat oder nicht.
Das einzige was man dagegen tun kann, ist wie crackpipeboy gar nichts im Internet zu bestellen. Dafür ist aber die "Geiz-ist-geil"-Mentalität mittlerweile zu ausgeprägt und die Leute zu bequem geworden. Ich schließe mich hier ausdrücklich mit ein, ich bestelle auch beim günstigsten Anbieter im Netz... allerdings mache ich noch eine Auswahl, bei www.grafikkarte2go.de (Name so hoffe ich ist frei erfunden; ihr wisst was ich sagen will) bestelle ich nicht.
Was passiert, wenn morgen jemand hier schreibt "Spam... bla bla... Alternate gibt Datensatz weiter... bla bla... eindeutig Alternate, weil meine Adresse und der Name vom Vater" und zwei Spam-mails pro Person kommen? Wird dann ein neuer Thread eröffnet, wo sich alle über Alternate beschweren "Service ist ja top, aber dass ich jetzt zwei Spam-Mails bekommen hab geht zu weit"?

Überlegt mal, wie viele Infos ihr im Netz so hinterlasst... und im Anschluss, ob eine Spam-Mail mehr oder weniger den Braten fett macht.

So viel zu meiner Meinung.
MfG

PS: Ich hab die Email auch bekommen (allerdings von Corinn*****ulze). Email gelöscht und gut ist. Solange MF da keine Stellung zu nimmt, sehe ich keinen Grund hier Wut zu schüren.
Verglichen damit, wie viele Emails ich vom "wowaccountmanageradmin" bekomme...


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Solange MF da keine Stellung zu nimmt, sehe ich keinen Grund hier Wut zu schüren.
> Verglichen damit, wie viele Emails ich vom "wowaccountmanageradmin" bekomme...


Haben Sie doch schon, wie ich bereits gepostet hatte.^^

MfG


----------



## Fettmull (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Gut, dass mein Spam-Filter diese emails automatisch löscht 

mfg


----------



## rUdeBoy (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Haben Sie doch schon, wie ich bereits gepostet hatte.^^
> 
> MfG



Ok anders formuliert:
Solange MF die Sachlage nicht restlos geklärt hat...

Die bitte, die Spammail an eine anscheinend nicht funktionierende Adresse zu senden, sehe ich nicht wirklich als Problemlösung an


----------



## poiu (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

@rUdeBoy



> "Service ist ja top, aber dass ich jetzt zwei Spam-Mails bekommen hab geht zu weit"?



Das ist Unsinn was du schreibst, du hast das Missverstanden und zwar derbe. Mir war nur eben durch diesen Zufall möglich auf Mindfatory zu schließen, mehr nicht. 

Du hast zwar recht das man Datenspuren im Netz hinterlässt und es auch immer mehr solcher Vorfälle geben wird siehe dazu auch WikiLeaks  aber man sollte das nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen.



> Überlegt mal, wie viele Infos ihr im Netz so hinterlasst... und im Anschluss, ob eine Spam-Mail mehr oder weniger den Braten fett macht.



Es geht hier ja nicht nur um bissl Spam sondern auch um das Problem das hier Email Adresse + Persönliche Daten im Umlauf sind, somit ist das kein 08/15 Spam!
Mit solchen Daten ist leider viel mehr Möglich als nur bissl Spam.


----------



## rUdeBoy (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



poiu schrieb:


> @rUdeBoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das war eine rein hypothetische Frage, was passieren würde, wenn hier  jemand einen anderen Spam bekommt, der eindeutig auf Alternate  zurückzuführen ist. Dann wird der Online-Händler, der jetzt in höchsten  Tönen gelobt wird, "in den Dreck gezogen".
Ich glaube, du hast nicht ganz verstanden (vllt war es etwas verwirrend  geschrieben), dass ich nicht dafür bin, das jetzt im Sande verlaufen zu  lassen oder MF in Schutz zu nehmen. Es geht mir darum, erstmal den Ball  flach zu halten, bis das geklärt ist, warum und wie die Daten an dritte  gelangt sind.


----------



## poiu (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Ja Okay das dass hier nicht in einen Mind Bashing Thread ausarten sollte, da gebe ich dir 100%  Recht, bring auch nix.

Aber etwas Öffentlicher Druck ist immer gut  zB weiß ich das einige IT Seiten dem schon nachgehen.

Auch aus sorge um ihre Reputation muss Mind reagieren, auf die Offizielle Antwort bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Hab diese Mails auch bekommen. Muss ich wohl doch mal zur Polizei dackeln und bei denen den Fall schildern...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Hab diese Mails auch bekommen. Muss ich wohl doch mal zur Polizei dackeln und bei denen den Fall schildern...



Das sollten mehrere hier machen.


----------



## PixelSign (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Das sollten mehrere hier machen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



PixelSign schrieb:


>



Du bist der Profi unter den Profis soviel steht fest. Nur weil dich das alles nicht interessiert kannst du doch noch wie ein normaler Mensch argumentieren oder was los mit dir???

Naja jedem das seine!


----------



## PixelSign (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Du bist der Profi unter den Profis soviel steht fest. Nur weil dich das alles nicht interessiert kannst du doch noch wie ein normaler Mensch argumentieren oder was los mit dir???
> 
> Naja jedem das seine!



willst du nicht gleich noch beim sek anrufen damit die eine razzia bei mindfactory machen? ich hoffe du hast jetzt verstanden auf was ich hinaus will


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Hab diese Mails auch bekommen. Muss ich wohl doch mal zur Polizei dackeln und bei denen den Fall schildern...





$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Das sollten mehrere hier machen.


Wegen E-Mail Spam zur Polizei?  <--- So in etwa werden die Beamten gucken. 

Was rechtfertigt das denn, schließlich gibt es keinerlei Anhaltspunkte, dass man eine Absicht unterstellen könnte, im Gegenteil. Es gibt bereits eine offizielle Stellungnahme.

MfG


----------



## fctriesel (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



PixelSign schrieb:


> willst du nicht gleich noch beim sek anrufen damit die eine razzia bei mindfactory machen? ich hoffe du hast jetzt verstanden auf was ich hinaus will


Willst du damit andeuten bei Mindfactory sind Waffen im spiel oder warum willst du auf das Spezialeinsatzkommando hinnaus?


----------



## Masterchief (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Echt klasse Mindfactor ist für mich jetzt gestorben kaufe da nix mehr.
Ich zahle lieber mehr und kaufe bei Alternate ein, da stimmt wenigsten auch der Service.


----------



## poiu (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

@Masterchief, das kann bei Alternate, Alteco, ..... genauso schnell passieren wie jetzt hier im Fall Mindfactory, die sind auch nicht unfehlbar!

Außerdem wissen wir noch nicht wie es zu denn Datenverlust gekommen ist.


----------



## PixelSign (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



fctriesel schrieb:


> Willst du damit andeuten bei Mindfactory sind Waffen im spiel oder warum willst du auf das Spezialeinsatzkommando hinnaus?



ja bestimmt, denn da wo spam ist, sind auch waffen im spiel. wahrscheinlich auch drogen und menschenhandel. halt die ganze palette die man aus dem tv kennt. und einige haben davon wohl zu viel gesehen  .



Masterchief schrieb:


> Echt klasse Mindfactor ist für mich jetzt gestorben kaufe da nix mehr.
> Ich zahle lieber mehr und kaufe bei Alternate ein, da stimmt wenigsten auch der Service.



nochmal: es gibt bereits eine stellungnahme von mindfactory 


DaStash schrieb:


> _Hallo,
> 
> wir haben definitiv keine Adressdaten verkauft oder zugänglich gemacht.
> 
> ...



*@ poiu die stellungnahme von mindfactory mal bitte in deinen ersten post übernehmen *(dann bleiben vllt diese unüberlegten hasspredigten aus...)


----------



## poiu (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

war vorhin  schon am Editieren  ist jetzt hinzugefügt + die Adresse an die die SPam Mails weitergeleitet werden sollen!


----------



## rUdeBoy (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Mal an alle (vorsicht: nicht angegriffen fühlen!) etwas überdreht reagierenden Leute, die wegen einer Spam-Mail zur Polizei rennen wollen: die werden euch lachend vor die Tür beten. Ich glaube die haben besseres zu tun (eventuell sogar selber Mails bekommen und einfach gelöscht), um da irgendwelche Kapazitäten bei momentanem Stand zu verpulvern. Wie diese sonst genutzt werden, sei mal dahingestellt...

Die richtige Anlaufstelle wäre der Verbraucherschutz.


----------



## Snake7 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Alternate und Service lol.
Bei ReKlas und Geld zurueck mit Anwalt drohen und meineBestellung  bei Zack-Zack gaben die auch total versaut 
2Maeuse bestellt und liefertermin unbekannt... .
Angerufen, Bestellung veraender ind es kam nur eine Maus und und und... .
Genialer Service.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Ok, jetzt weiß ich auch woher der Spam kommt -.-
Bis vor kurzem war die betroffene Adresse eigentlich Spamfrei


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



Snake7 schrieb:


> Alternate und Service lol.
> Bei ReKlas und Geld zurueck mit Anwalt drohen und meineBestellung  bei Zack-Zack gaben die auch total versaut
> 2Maeuse bestellt und liefertermin unbekannt... .
> Angerufen, Bestellung veraender ind es kam nur eine Maus und und und... .
> Genialer Service.



Nagut sowas passiert aber bei jedem Unternehmen mal...mal bist du am hintern mal ein anderer...doch zu 100% passiert das überall mal...das andere ist wenn man vorsätzlich Kunden ärgert...was nicht der Fall sein sollte.


----------



## Amigo (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Wer hat bei der PCGH Leserwahl mitgemacht und bereut seine Stimme? 

Spaß beiseite, hab die Mail von Corinna Schulze auch bekommen...
Meine letzte Bestellung bei MF war im Frühling 2008! 

Hoffe auch auf Aufklärung...


----------



## Skysnake (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Was heißt hier überreagieren? 

Entweder MF hat die Daten weitergegeben, was nicht erlaubt ist, oder die Daten wurden illegal beschafft, was ebenfalls nicht erlaubt ist.

Egal wie man es dreht und wendet. Eine nicht rechtmäßige Handlung hat stattgefunden, und einfach zu sagen ach komm lösch doch ist doch nur spam, ist ZIEMLICH kurzsichtig.

1. Gibt es Leute die drauf rein fallen und dann abgezockt werden
2. Wird das WWW durch solche Spamscheise zugebombt inkl. E-Mail-Hoster, welchen dadurch Kosten entstehen, welche weltweit betrachtet nicht unerheblich sind. Ein 2 stelliger % Satz der Mail weltweit sollen ja aus Spam bestehen....

Vorgestern war auch so ne Drückerkolonne bei mir, welche Zeitungsabos verkaufen wollten. Da hab ich auch sobald der aus dem Haus war die Polizei angerufen, und die haben überhaupt nicht gelacht etc. sondern haben gleich ne Streife geschickt, da diese Leute zur Zeit ihr Unwesen treiben. Denkt mal bitte an ältere/sehr junge/naive Menschen. Die erleiden so leicht einen großen Schaden.

Aber hey bin ja nicht ich, und die anderen sind mir scheis egal. Sollen se die doch abzocken, solange es mir gut geht ist mir alles scheis egal...

Tolle Einstellung!


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Was heißt hier überreagieren?
> 
> Entweder MF hat die Daten weitergegeben, was nicht erlaubt ist, oder die Daten wurden illegal beschafft, was ebenfalls nicht erlaubt ist.
> 
> Egal wie man es dreht und wendet. Eine nicht rechtmäßige Handlung hat stattgefunden, und einfach zu sagen ach komm lösch doch ist doch nur spam, ist ZIEMLICH kurzsichtig.


 Aber wegen Email Spam zur Polizei zu gehen ist maßlos übertrieben und ich denke die werden auch kein Finger krumm machen. 

Fakt ist das es ein offizielles Dementi bezüglich der Weitergabe gibt und woher die Daten jetzt genau kommen muss erst einmal geklärt werden muss. Hier jedoch findet Seitenweise eine Vorverurteilung statt, begleitend von darauf aufbauenden, ungerechtfertigten Absichtserklärungen.

MfG


----------



## fctriesel (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Fakt ist das es ein offizielles Dementi bezüglich der Weitergabe gibt


Was heißt das schon? Ein ehemaliger Präsident eines großen Landes tätigte mal die Aussage: "I did not have sexual relations with that woman, Miss Lewinsky."
Was dabei zum Schluß raus kam sollte bekannt sein.


----------



## rUdeBoy (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Was heißt hier überreagieren?
> 
> Entweder MF hat die Daten weitergegeben, was nicht erlaubt ist, oder die Daten wurden illegal beschafft, was ebenfalls nicht erlaubt ist.
> 
> ...



Ich finde ziemlich kurzsichtig, jetzt aufgrund von Spammails gleich die große Keule auszupacken und zu einem Rundumschlag auszuholen.

Fakt ist, dass keiner weiß, wie die Daten an Dritte gekommen sind und ob dafür gezahlt wurde. Da geht es nicht drum, ob Leute da drauf reinfallen oder andere sich über einen vollen Spamordner oder viertuellen Papierkorb beschweren. 
Es geht einfach nur darum, jetzt nicht die Panik gegen MF zu machen, solange niemand etwas weiß außer dem offiziellen Info.
*
Wenn* es sich herausstellt, dass MF die Daten weitergereicht hat (und am Ende noch dafür kassiert hat) ist es eine Riesensauerei. Dann kann über weitere Schritte, sowohl über Verbraucherschutz als auch private (im Sinne von Boykott), sprechen. Diese machen dann auch Sinn und sind gerechtfertigt.
*Wenn* sich aber herausstellt, dass MF Angriff eines Hacker-Angriffs geworden ist und die Daten über diesen Weg zu den Spammern gefunden hat, finde ich es reichlich *kurzsichtig* jetzt nicht mehr da zu bestellen und werde das auch in diesem Fall weiter tun. Vor so einem Angriff kann sich auch HoH, Alternate, K&M oder Amazon schützen.
Und das Thema Service hat hier auch nichts verloren, egal von welchem Versand.
In diesem Thread interessiert mciht nicht, wer einmal bei XXX was bestellt hat und dann warten musste, obewohl es verfügbar war.

MfG


----------



## tifa (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Ich bin auch der Glückliche


----------



## montecuma (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Hab nix bekommen *schnief" (und das obwohl ich bei MF Adventskalender mitgemacht habe^^).


----------



## poiu (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Bitte Zurück zum Thema, das hat hier nichts mit Support zu tun oder das andere Shops bessere seien ....

Wenn das So weiter hier geht bitte an die Mods macht hier zu, bis es weiter Infos gibt. 

Meine Intention war darauf aufmerksam zu machen und auch zu sehen wie viel betroffen sind

Grüße
poiu

@montecuma

wei lange bist du denn Mind Kunde?


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



fctriesel schrieb:


> Was heißt das schon?


Das so lange nichts Gegenteiliges bewiesen wird das gilt. 

MfG


----------



## art90 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wegen E-Mail Spam zur Polizei?  <--- So in etwa werden die Beamten gucken.
> 
> Was rechtfertigt das denn, schließlich gibt es keinerlei Anhaltspunkte, dass man eine Absicht unterstellen könnte, im Gegenteil. Es gibt bereits eine offizielle Stellungnahme.
> 
> MfG



das ist keine normale spam-mail. falls die anschuldigungen stimmen, haben die jetzt auch die adresse und vllt auch die kontodaten.

ich weiß ja nicht wie du sowas findest, aber ich hab n schlechtes gefühl wenn meine daten im umlauf sind...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Aber wegen Email Spam zur Polizei zu gehen ist maßlos übertrieben und ich denke die werden auch kein Finger krumm machen.
> 
> Fakt ist das es ein offizielles Dementi bezüglich der Weitergabe gibt und woher die Daten jetzt genau kommen muss erst einmal geklärt werden muss. Hier jedoch findet Seitenweise eine Vorverurteilung statt, begleitend von darauf aufbauenden, ungerechtfertigten Absichtserklärungen.
> 
> MfG



Wenn man sich nicht darum kümmert kann man aber auch keinen Anspruch geltend machen, wie immer der auch aussehen mag!
Also sollte man sich wenigstens schon mal als betroffener melden. Und nur weil irgend so ein Text von nem MF-Mitarbeiter irgendwo stand sollte man sich nicht zufrieden geben...denn es muss erstmal bewiesen werden das es ausversehen passiert ist...oder wie auch immer...aber wenn sich keiner kümmert, wird einfach GAR NICHTS passieren.


----------



## Lan_Party (7. Februar 2011)

Wenn es um größere Summen geht bestell ich bei mf aber bei kleineren Sachen bei alternate + nachname da es dort billiger ist. Mail muss ich noch gucken ob ich eine bekommen habe. mfg


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Und nur weil irgend so ein Text von nem MF-Mitarbeiter irgendwo stand sollte man sich nicht zufrieden geben...denn es muss erstmal bewiesen werden das es ausversehen passiert ist...oder wie auch immer...aber wenn sich keiner kümmert, wird einfach GAR NICHTS passieren.


Klar, sag bescheid was die Polizei gesagt hat. 

Gibt es denn Anhaltspunkte das die Datensätze verkauft wurden oder gar konkrete Beweise? Warum sollte ein Unternehmen was von guten Reputationen lebt denn solch ein Risiko eingehen in Misskredit bei den Kunden zu geraten? Bevor man handelt muss doch erst einmal überprüft werden was genau schief gegangen ist. Oder was soll deiner Meinung nach die Polizei bei einem Sicherheitsleck machen, wie  es so oft in der IT Welt vorkommt?
Ich wäre jeden Falls vorsichtig mit solchen Anschuldigungen das jemand Datensätze verkauft ohne dafür auch nur einen Anhaltspunkt zu haben.

MfG


----------



## montecuma (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



poiu schrieb:


> @montecuma
> 
> wei lange bist du denn Mind Kunde?



Bestimmt schon seit 5-6 Jahren. Hab auch erst vor kurzem wieder was bestellt gehabt und eigentlich auch mindestens 1x jährlich irgendwas.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Klar, sag bescheid was die Polizei gesagt hat.
> 
> Gibt es denn Anhaltspunkte das die Datensätze verkauft wurden oder gar konkrete Beweise? Warum sollte ein Unternehmen was von guten Reputationen lebt denn solch ein Risiko eingehen in Misskredit bei den Kunden zu geraten? Bevor man handelt muss doch erst einmal überprüft werden was genau schief gegangen ist. Oder was soll deiner Meinung nach die Polizei bei einem Sicherheitsleck machen, wie  es so oft in der IT Welt vorkommt?
> Ich wäre jeden Falls vorsichtig mit solchen Anschuldigungen das jemand Datensätze verkauft ohne dafür auch nur einen Anhaltspunkt zu haben.
> ...



Meine fresse kommst du noch klar mit deinen komischen zeichen oder was--->...kannst du nicht anständig argumentieren oder was los mit dir?

KEINER VON DEN "OPFERN" IST IN DER LAGE DIESE SITUATION SELBER ZU KLÄREN DAS LÄUFT NUNMAL ÜBER EINEN ANWALT ETC KAPIERE DAS DOCH BITTE!!! 
Es geht nicht darum das jemand von der Polizei da sofort hinfährt verdammt...tuhst du nur so oder bist du so verdammt nochmal wie du dich hier gibst. Es ist egal wie die Daten weggekommen sind...es hat eine Kriminelle Handlung gegeben und nun muss man gucken wie man dagegen vorgeht!
Wenn du keine Kohle hast oder was weiß ich warum es dir egal ist wenn andere deine Daten haben ists dein Ding...aber du solltest verdammt sensibler mit denjenigen hier umgehen die gerade ein schlechtes gefühl haben!

Reiß dich mal zusammen!


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Meine fresse kommst du noch klar mit deinen komischen zeichen oder was--->...kannst du nicht anständig argumentieren oder was los mit dir?


 Ich habe ganz konkrete Fragen gestellt, wo ist das Problem konkret darauf zu antworten?


> KEINER VON DEN "OPFERN" IST IN DER LAGE DIESE SITUATION SELBER ZU KLÄREN DAS LÄUFT NUNMAL ÜBER EINEN ANWALT ETC KAPIERE DAS DOCH BITTE!!!
> Es geht nicht darum das jemand von der Polizei da sofort hinfährt verdammt...tuhst du nur so oder bist du so verdammt nochmal wie du dich hier gibst.


 Bleib doch einfach sachlich. 


> Es ist egal wie die Daten weggekommen sind...es hat eine Kriminelle Handlung gegeben und nun muss man gucken wie man dagegen vorgeht!


 Mag ja alles sein, dennoch kann man nicht, so wie viele es hier getan haben, Mindf. ohne konkrete Hinweise unterstellen, dass sie Datensätze absichtlich verkauft haben oder kannst du das mittlerweile belegen?


> Wenn du keine Kohle hast oder was weiß ich warum es dir egal ist wenn andere deine Daten haben ists dein Ding...aber du solltest verdammt sensibler mit denjenigen hier umgehen die gerade ein schlechtes gefühl haben!


 Lies doch einfach mal "richtig" was ich genau geschrieben habe, bevor du anfängst emotional zu werden, dann würde sich auch Vieles klären. 


> Reiß dich mal zusammen!


Mit was denn?

MfG


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Ich habe nicht einmal darüber gesprochen das Daten von MF verkauft worden sind! Es kann natürlich sein das sie geklaut worden sind oder irgendwas...allerdings kann man sich genausowenig auf dieses "Schriftstück" von denen verlassen...vielleicht gibt es ja eine "Sinnvolle" Erklärung allerdings kann es keine geben denn dritte haben Daten die sie nicht haben dürften.


----------



## PixelSign (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Meine fresse kommst du noch klar mit deinen komischen zeichen oder was--->...kannst du nicht anständig argumentieren oder was los mit dir?
> 
> KEINER VON DEN "OPFERN" IST IN DER LAGE DIESE SITUATION SELBER ZU KLÄREN DAS LÄUFT NUNMAL ÜBER EINEN ANWALT ETC KAPIERE DAS DOCH BITTE!!!
> Es geht nicht darum das jemand von der Polizei da sofort hinfährt verdammt...tuhst du nur so oder bist du so verdammt nochmal wie du dich hier gibst. Es ist egal wie die Daten weggekommen sind...es hat eine Kriminelle Handlung gegeben und nun muss man gucken wie man dagegen vorgeht!
> ...



 verrätst du uns wie alt du bist? deine argumentationen die alles andere als sachlich sind, lassen nämlich vermuten das du noch ziemlich grün hinter den ohren bist.
leider haben wir alle nicht so viel geld wie du und können uns für jede spam mail einen anwalt leisten. mich würde ja auch mal interessieren was du jetzt schon so alles gegen diese mail unternommen hast?!


----------



## Skysnake (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> ...vielleicht gibt es ja eine "Sinnvolle" Erklärung allerdings kann es keine geben denn dritte haben Daten die sie nicht haben dürften.


Genau das ist das Problem, was ich auch meine!

Natürlich hast du Recht, das es nicht richtig ist Mf zu bezichtigen die Daten verkauft zu haben, da es dafür eben keine Beweise gibt, und wie schon gesagt wurde gilt in Deutschland erst einmal die Unschuldsvermutung. 

Deswegen kann man aber nicht unterschlagen, das Leute Daten haben, welche Sie nicht haben dürften, und hierzu gibt es Indizien (siehe weiter vorne), dass das Leck Mf ist. Ob jetzt selbst raus gegeben oder gehackt spielt erst einmal eine untergeordnete Rolle.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



PixelSign schrieb:


> verrätst du uns wie alt du bist? deine argumentationen die alles andere als sachlich sind, lassen nämlich vermuten das du noch ziemlich grün hinter den ohren bist.
> leider haben wir alle nicht so viel geld wie du und können uns für jede spam mail einen anwalt leisten. mich würde ja auch mal interessieren was du jetzt schon so alles gegen diese mail unternommen hast?!



Knapp 30 und mit Grün hat das nichts zu tun, ich verbitte mir solche Frechheiten! Ja ich habe zudem genug Geld...mehr als du zählen kannst vielleicht reagiere ich auch desshalb so empfindlich allerdings geht es mir um das Prinzip...WENNS MEINE DATEN WÄREN...aber ich bin ja nicht betroffen, fühle nur mit...hättest du anständig gelesen, wüsstest du das. Ich habe allerdings Verständnis für diejenigen die nicht wollen das man ihre Daten mißbraucht für die Gewinnmaximierung z.B.


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Also ich bin schon einige jahre ( genau genommen 5 jahre MF Kunde ) ich bestell jährlich 5-10 mal bei MF. 

Ich hab allerdings keine dieser Mails bekommen. Weder an meine Privat adresse, noch an meine Geschäftliche obwohl beide bei Mindfactory registriert sind ( meine geschäftliche hat nichtmal nen Spamfilter ) 

Was ich mich allerdings frage, woher seid ihr so sicher das MF der ursprung des übels ist. Ich kann in dem thread hier leider keinen einen sachlichen hinweis finden der dadrauf deuten lässt. Lediglich vermutungen und unterstellungen findet man hier.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

steht weiter vorne, das jemand die Mailadresse für jemanden anderen Benutzt hat um bei Mf zu bestellen, und er nun an diese Mails für die andere Person erhält, welche selbst kein Inet nutzt.


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht einmal darüber gesprochen das Daten von MF verkauft worden sind!


Mhh, komisch...^^


$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ich kaufe niemals etwas Online...melde mich nie an...hab auch kein Facebook oder sonstwas...genau wegen solcher Schweine...sry aber anders kann man diese "Menschen" nicht nennen...*sich dann noch rausreden zu wollen etc...*eine riesen Frechheit...jeder betroffene sollte eine Anzeige machen, leider sind aber immer einige zu faul dafür...schade.



MfG


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Mhh, komisch...^^
> 
> 
> MfG



Jaaa sehr komisch, weil der Satz auch nicht 1000 Bedeutungen haben kann...z.B. das man zu unaufmerksam mit Daten umgeht sodass sie überhaupt wegkommen können!? Aber ich merk schon, du bist halt engstirnig, und formst Sätze so das du dir alles zurechtbauen kannst...gelingt dir leider bei mir nicht so ganz.

Lern lesen bitte...oder verstehen...oder sonstwas.


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Jaaa sehr komisch, weil der Satz auch nicht 1000 Bedeutungen haben kann...z.B. das man zu unaufmerksam mit Daten umgeht sodass sie überhaupt wegkommen können!?


Wie kann man das denn sonst deuten als das du deren Stellungnahme sie haben die Daten nicht weitergegeben dementierst und folglich die Meinung vertrittst das sie die Daten verkauft/weitergegeben haben?


> Aber ich merk schon, du bist halt engstirnig, und formst Sätze so das du dir alles zurechtbauen kannst...gelingt dir leider bei mir nicht so ganz.
> 
> Lern lesen bitte...oder verstehen...oder sonstwas.


Dir fällt es offensichtlich schwer sachlich zu bleiben.^^

MfG


----------



## PixelSign (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> ich verbitte mir solche Frechheiten! Ja ich habe zudem genug Geld...mehr als du zählen kannst



danke, das erklärt alles


----------



## art90 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wie kann man das denn sonst deuten als das du deren Stellungnahme sie haben die Daten nicht weitergegeben dementierst und folglich die Meinung vertrittst das sie die Daten verkauft/weitergegeben haben?



das hat ein mitarbeiter im forum geschrieben. darauf würde ich nicht viel geben.
erstmal müsste man abwarten was ihre untersuchungen ergeben und was die geschäftsführung dazu sagt...


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> steht weiter vorne, das jemand die Mailadresse für jemanden anderen Benutzt hat um bei Mf zu bestellen, und er nun an diese Mails für die andere Person erhält, welche selbst kein Inet nutzt.



Was für mich noch lang kein grund MF sowas zu unterstellen, wenn das nicht der Wahrheit entspricht kann das auch schnell in Rufmord und den tatbestand einer Verleumdung entspechen nach § 187 StGB und das könnte sehr teuer werden wenn sich das alles hier als falsch raustellt und MF nachweisen kann das dadurch schaden entstanden ist. 

Ich wär also vorsichtig was hier MF unterstellt wird ohne konkrete hinweise.

Im übrigen nach dem Deutschen Gesezt muss MF nicht beweisen das sie unschuldig sind, sondern der Kläger in dem fall hier die Person die MF das unterstellt muss beweisen können das MF Tatsächlich der Täter ist.

Und dafür kann ich hier einfach nichts finden was die behauptungen Felsenfest unterstreichen.


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



dfence schrieb:


> Was für mich noch lang kein grund MF sowas zu unterstellen, wenn das nicht der Wahrheit entspricht kann das auch schnell in Rufmord und den tatbestand einer Verleumdung entspechen nach § 187 StGB und das könnte sehr teuer werden wenn sich das alles hier als falsch raustellt und MF nachweisen kann das dadurch schaden entstanden ist.
> 
> Ich wär also vorsichtig was hier MF unterstellt wird ohne konkrete hinweise.
> 
> ...


Sehr guter Beitrag! 

MfG


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Wie sollen denn die Daten sonst weggekommen...es gibt mehrere Foren wo das mittlerweile disskutiert wird...und ich bin kein MF-Kunde habe folglich keine Mail bekommen...allerdings so gut wie jeder der dort Kunde ist, hat diese erhalten.


----------



## art90 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



dfence schrieb:


> Was für mich noch lang kein grund MF sowas zu unterstellen, wenn das nicht der Wahrheit entspricht kann das auch schnell in Rufmord und den tatbestand einer Verleumdung entspechen nach § 187 StGB und das könnte sehr teuer werden wenn sich das alles hier als falsch raustellt und MF nachweisen kann das dadurch schaden entstanden ist.




ja, besser wir bleiben alle still. wir wollen ja nicht , dass mf schaden davonträgt....


----------



## Lan_Party (7. Februar 2011)

Leute bleibt mal locker! Es würd doch alles früh genug rauskommen ob sie die Daten vk haben oder nicht. Sie sagt meine Tante immer: "Immer schön locker bleiben."


----------



## PixelSign (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



art90 schrieb:


> ja, besser wir bleiben alle still. wir wollen ja nicht , dass mf schaden davonträgt....



das klingt so als würdest du bewusst versuchen mf schaden hinzuzufügen und das ohne bestätigte anhaltspunkte!?


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Wie sollen denn die Daten sonst weggekommen...



Das ist etwas was man mit einem Rechtsanwalt besprechen sollte und nicht öffentlich in einem Forum.


----------



## b00gie (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

hm komisch ist das alles. Ich komme mir vor als wäre ich der einzige der gerade mal vor einer Woche eine Bestellung bei MF erhalten hat, jedoch *NICHT(!!!)* die mail?! :O


----------



## art90 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



PixelSign schrieb:


> das klingt so als würdest du bewusst versuchen mf schaden hinzuzufügen und das ohne bestätigte anhaltspunkte!?



und wieso unterstellst du mir sowas? weil ich möchte, dass der sache nachgegangen wird?

sry, dass mir datenschutz (meiner daten) wichtiger ist als mindfactorys ruf..



b00gie schrieb:


> hm komisch ist das alles. Ich komme mir vor als  wäre ich der einzige der gerade mal vor einer Woche eine Bestellung bei  MF erhalten hat, jedoch *NICHT(!!!)* die mail?! :O



das heißt ja nix. vllt fand der datendiebstahl zu einem früheren zeitpunkt statt. oder es werden nicht alle email adressen auf einmal bedient...
außerdem bin ich mir sicher, dass falls ein diebstahl stattgefunden hat, mf wohl kaum der einzige betroffene shop ist...


----------



## poiu (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



b00gie schrieb:


> hm komisch ist das alles. Ich komme mir vor als wäre ich der einzige der gerade mal vor einer Woche eine Bestellung bei MF erhalten hat, jedoch *NICHT(!!!)* die mail?! :O



Das ist nicht ungewöhnlich, deine Daten sind vielleicht zu Frisch  Mein Account ist zB schon paar Jährchen alt


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

@Art90
Dann geh zum Rechtsanwalt ! Hier sollte keiner Privat Detektiv spielen der nicht die nötige qualifizierung und staatlichen prüfung gemacht hat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Meiner wäre ungefähr so alt wie der Laden selber, nur seit ca 1,5 Jahre nix mehr dort bestellt


----------



## art90 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



dfence schrieb:


> @Art90
> Dann geh zum Rechtsanwalt ! Hier sollte keiner Privat Detektiv spielen der nicht die nötige qualifizierung und staatlichen prüfung gemacht hat.



wieso stört es dich so, dass das hier öffentlich gemacht wird?

da bin ich mir doch sicher, dass du nicht betroffen bist, sonst würdest du das nicht so sagen


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Es geht darum das hier öffentlich Mindfactory beschuldigt wird die Daten weitergegeben zu haben ohne jeglichen Anhaltspunkt oder gar Beweis!

MfG


----------



## art90 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Es geht darum das hier öffentlich Mindfactory beschuldigt wird die Daten weitergegeben zu haben *ohne jeglichen Anhaltspunkt* oder gar Beweis!
> 
> MfG



poiu hat ne adresse, die er nur für mf benutzt hat. genauso haben sich einige kunden im mf-forum gemeldet, die ihre email auch nur für mf benutzt haben.

wenn nun diese leute über diese adressen mit ihrem vollen namen angeschrieben werden, so ist das für dich kein anhaltspunkt?


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Korrekt, ich bin nicht betroffen obwohl ich MF kunde bin !  Und selbst wenn ich betroffen wäre, würde ich niemals soweit gehen und öffentliche behauptungen machen ohne konkrete beweise, und selbst dann würde ich erstmal ermittlungen einleiten und dann weitersehen. 

Wie DaStash schon sagte, es geht darum das hier beschuldigungen ausgesprochen werden. Das kann erstens für euch User welche diese Beschuldigungen ausprechen konsequenzen nach sich ziehen, denn wenn das alles sich als Hoax entpuppt besteht hier der Tatbestand einer Verleumdung nach §187 StGB, 

Ich Kopier mal den §187 aus dem StGB hier rein, vieleicht öffnet das manchen die augen.

§ 187 Verleumdung
Wer wider besseres Wissen in Beziehung auf einen anderen eine unwahre Tatsache behauptet oder verbreitet, welche denselben verächtlich zu machen oder in der öffentlichen Meinung herabzuwürdigen oder dessen Kredit zu gefährden geeignet ist, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe und, wenn die Tat öffentlich, in einer Versammlung oder durch Verbreiten von Schriften (§ 11 Abs. 3) begangen ist, mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.

Quelle : StGB 

Es geht hier sogar in erster linie um den Schutz der User und dem schutz von PCGH welche diese Plattform anbieten, wobei ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin nach der aktuellen Gesetzlage trägt soweit ich weis der Ersteller des Threads die haftung über Inhalt des Threads. 

PS : Ich bin kein Rechtsanwalt, allerdings hab allerdings hab ich entfernt mit solchen situationen hin und wieder zu tun.

Und nur mal ein klitzekleines beispiel, im Lieferschein der ausen am Paket angebracht ist, steht Email Adresse, sowohl die Privat Adressen, hier könnte z.b auch jemand alles rauskopiert haben. Nur als bsp, auch wenn das mehr als unwarscheinlich ist.


----------



## art90 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



dfence schrieb:


> § 187 Verleumdung
> Wer wider besseres Wissen in Beziehung auf einen anderen eine *unwahre Tatsache* behauptet oder verbreitet, welche denselben verächtlich zu machen oder in der öffentlichen Meinung herabzuwürdigen oder dessen Kredit zu gefährden geeignet ist, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe und, wenn die Tat öffentlich, in einer Versammlung oder durch Verbreiten von Schriften (§ 11 Abs. 3) begangen ist, mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> 
> Quelle : StGB



hier werden keine "Tatsachen" verbreitet. hier ist alles reine spekulation


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



art90 schrieb:


> hier werden keine "Tatsachen" verbreitet. hier ist alles reine spekulation



Und das ist der Knackpunkt !


----------



## poiu (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

@dfence Niemand will hier MF aufhängen, wie bereits zig mal gesagt wurde können die Daten auch entwendet worden sein, anscheinend scheint ja MF selbst überrascht zu. 

interessantund ungeklärt  bleibt immer noch woher die Daten Stammen. 

hier noch was aus dem MF Forum : 

Weitergabe von E-Mail Adressen - Mindfactory AG Community Forum

@art90

bei mir ist das so ähnlich wie bei dem User im MF Forum siehe Link oben.


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



art90 schrieb:


> poiu hat ne adresse, die er nur für mf benutzt hat. genauso haben sich einige kunden im mf-forum gemeldet, die ihre email auch nur für mf benutzt haben.
> 
> wenn nun diese leute über diese adressen mit ihrem vollen namen angeschrieben werden, so ist das für dich kein anhaltspunkt?


Das sagt aber nichts darüber aus ob Mindf. die Daten weitergegeben hat oder es sich um ein Sicherheitsleck handelt, von daher sollte man min solchen Anschuldigungen vorsichtig sein, wie dfence schon schrieb.

MfG


----------



## fuddles (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*

Ich habe die Mail auch bekommen von *"Corinna Schulze" <info@vergleich-februar.com>*  ! 

Obwohl ich bei Mindfactory noch keine Bestellung abgeschlossen habe, es wurde nur eine Bestellung storniert. Klasse..... Hätte doch mal angenommen das meine Daten dort nicht gespeichert werden. Soviel dazu.

Das ist übrigens die erste Spammail die ich je auf dieser Email bekommen habe. Die Email habe ich seit 5-6 Jahren! Klasse jetzt ist die im Umlauf...kotz.


----------



## art90 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



dfence schrieb:


> Und das ist der Knackpunkt !



der knackpunkt ist, dass es hier niemand als gesicherte tatsache hinstellt.

mindfactory untersucht die sache. wenn sie keine aufklärung wollten, wäre der thread im mf-forum mit dem gleichen inhalt wie hier gelöscht worden.

sie dulden den thread in ihrem forum, wo ist also das problem öffentlich darüber zu reden?



DaStash schrieb:


> Das sagt aber nichts darüber aus ob Mindf. die  Daten weitergegeben hat oder es sich um ein Sicherheitsleck handelt, von  daher sollte man min solchen Anschuldigungen vorsichtig sein, wie  dfence schon schrieb.
> 
> MfG



das hat ja auch keiner behauptet. mf als unternehmen hat es wohl kaum nötig daten zu verkaufen. aber wie man weiß, hat jeder seinen preis. möglicherweise sind sie auch einfach nur gehackt worden. wer weiß...


----------



## poiu (7. Februar 2011)

@art90

MF scheint selbst interessiert an Aufklärung zu sein, sonst würde die auch ganz anderes reagieren wie du ja bereit sagst. 

Ich wiederhole mich nohmal, das soll hier kein MF Bashing sein, anderseits kann man das Thema auch nicht unter denn Teppich kehren!

@All 

wenn man sich mal an sieht woher solche Daten meist stammen, Bank CDs &Co dann ist ja nicht mal Hacken notwendig, es genügt ein schlecht gelaunter ehemaliger Mitarbeiter der dem Betrieb schaden zufügen will!

Deshalb sollten wir versuchen alle sachlich zu bleiben, es geht nur um Aufklärung


----------



## riedochs (7. Februar 2011)

fuddles schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens die erste Spammail die ich je auf dieser Email bekommen habe. Die Email habe ich seit 5-6 Jahren! Klasse jetzt ist die im Umlauf...kotz.



Geht mir ähnlich. Bleibt abzuwarten was bei MF herausgefunden wird. MF wird schon an einer schnellen Aufklärung interessiert sein, schließlich geht es hier auch um den Ruf, und der ist jetzt schon ramponiert.


----------



## Speed-E (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory Verlust von Kundendaten, oder weitergabe?*



fuddles schrieb:


> Ich habe die Mail auch bekommen von *"Corinna Schulze" <info@vergleich-februar.com>*  !
> 
> Obwohl ich bei Mindfactory noch keine Bestellung abgeschlossen habe, es wurde nur eine Bestellung storniert. Klasse..... Hätte doch mal angenommen das meine Daten dort nicht gespeichert werden. Soviel dazu.
> 
> Das ist übrigens die erste Spammail die ich je auf dieser Email bekommen habe. Die Email habe ich seit 5-6 Jahren! Klasse jetzt ist die im Umlauf...kotz.



Genau so ist es auch bei mir. Könnte .


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (7. Februar 2011)

Mindfactory zählt für mich weiterhin!!! Top shoppe! weiterhin!!! bin da seit langen hatte noch nie so probleme! aber mich würde echt mal intressieren wer da hinter steckt an dieser verbreitung der mails! sind ja so einige hier die das gleiche drin stehen haben! ahhah die frau Corinna Schulze ist ja schon richtig bekannt! ,bin mal gespannt wie das weiter geht! ich weis nur eins die können mich mal so richtig am poooo kratzen! hatte schon mal so ein bertugsfall per bief im briefkasten! ging dadraufhin zum verbraucherschutz und die sagten mir das dieser brief voll der betrug ist! naja es kammen par mal briefe doch irgendwann hört es auf mein tip ignoriert es!!! falls nötig zum verbraucherschutz gehn!


----------



## X Broster (7. Februar 2011)

Seltsam, ich bekam keine ominöse Mail von Corinna. Sind offensichtlich nicht alle gestohlen.

Mindfactory hat ihre Online-Präsens super modernisiert und auch ansonsten machte Mindfactory auf mich einen super Eindruck(Retoure, etc.), einfach nur schade, dass ihnen ein derart schweres Missgeschick passiert.


----------



## der8auer (7. Februar 2011)

Ich habe ebenfalls diese Email bekommen, bleibe Mindfactory aber als Kunde treu. Bestelle dort seit Jahren und der Service stimmt einfach. Sich wegen dieser Email künstlich so extrem aufzuregen wie manche hier im Thread kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. 

Wenn ihr schon bei einer Spam Mail so reagiert möchte ich gar nicht wissen welchen Nervenzusammenbruch ihr erleidet wenn mal etwas bei einer Bestellung schief läuft  

Verhältnismäßigkeit < 0


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wenn ihr schon bei einer Spam Mail so reagiert möchte ich gar nicht wissen welchen Nervenzusammenbruch ihr erleidet wenn mal etwas bei einer Bestellung schief läuft



Dann glühen aber die Leitungen. 

MfG


----------



## poiu (7. Februar 2011)

> Ich habe ebenfalls diese Email bekommen, bleibe Mindfactory aber als Kunde treu. Bestelle dort seit Jahren und der Service stimmt einfach.



Dem kann ich zustimmen guter Shop, hatte nie bei Bestellungen & Co Probleme. 

zum Zweiten Punkt, es geht ja nicht um gewöhnlichen Spam denn jeder kennt.
Ich frage mich eher, wie im Start Post steht, wieviele Daten da noch im Umlauf sind? Weil bei Bank & Adressdaten wird es  nicht mehr schön  

Na ja abwarten.

Gruß


----------



## Skysnake (7. Februar 2011)

@Der8auer

Über ne normale Spam mail reg ich mich auch nicht auf, wenn aber mein Vor- und Nachname richtig sind, und nicht irgendwelche Fantasienamen oder eben garkeiner auftaucht, dann schrillen bei mir eben doch die Alarmglocken, denn dann hat der sicherlich auch meine komplette Anschrift und/oder meine Bankverbindung, und ich hab echt keinen Bock, das irgendwer meint bei mir einfach abbuchen zu müssen und dann zu hoffen das ich es nicht merk.

Hatte so was schon bei meiner Freundin. ECHT klasse sag ich dir, wenn jemand einfach abbucht. Bank konnte nichts machen, sprich das Konto sperren das abbuchen wollte.... Also jedes mal schauen ob wieder ne Abbuchung kam und halt dann die bei der Bank einzeln stornieren. 

GANZ großes Kino sag ich dir. Nach langem hin und her hat die abbuchende Bank dann meine Meldung weiter geleitet an den Kontoinhaber. War nen Zahlendreher drin, und da nicht mehr Name des Kontoinhabers mit der Nummer abgeglichen wird, gabs jedes mal ne Abbuchung.

Auf so nen Geschiss hab ich echt kein bock mehr...

Verständlich oder?


----------



## fuddles (7. Februar 2011)

Mir ists sogar shit egal ob da nun meine richtiger Name drin stand oder nicht. Mich regts nur auf das ich die ganze Zeit von Spam verschont blieb. Jetzt wird das wohl losgehen und das wo ich diese Email auch geschäftlich nutze. Da brauch ich keinen Spam drin.


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Hatte so was schon bei meiner Freundin. ECHT klasse sag ich dir, wenn jemand einfach abbucht. Bank konnte nichts machen, sprich das Konto sperren das abbuchen wollte.... Also jedes mal schauen ob wieder ne Abbuchung kam und halt dann die bei der Bank einzeln stornieren.


Ähm das kann aber gar nicht sein. Schlimmsten Falls können sie per Einzugsermächtigung das Konto belasten aber da hat man 6 Wochen lang Zeit und bei direktem Bankkontakt sogar noch länger, die Überweisung zurückzubuchen. Das nennt sich dann "Lastschrift zurückgeben".
Ansonsten ist es eh Ratsam aus solchen Gründen regelmäßig das Konto zu überprüfen, da man sich nie sicher sein kann, dass dort wo man die Karte hineinsteckt die Daten nicht abgegriffen werden.



fuddles schrieb:


> Mir ists sogar shit egal ob da nun meine richtiger Name drin stand oder nicht. Mich regts nur auf das ich die ganze Zeit von Spam verschont blieb. Jetzt wird das wohl losgehen und das wo ich diese Email auch geschäftlich nutze. Da brauch ich keinen Spam drin.


Dank Junkmailfunktion bekomme ich kein Spam.

MfG


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Februar 2011)

X Broster schrieb:


> Seltsam, ich bekam keine ominöse Mail von Corinna. Sind offensichtlich nicht alle gestohlen.
> 
> Mindfactory hat ihre Online-Präsens super modernisiert und auch ansonsten machte Mindfactory auf mich einen super Eindruck(Retoure, etc.), einfach nur schade, dass ihnen ein derart schweres Missgeschick passiert.



Ich hab auch keine Mail bekommen obwohl ich dort regelmäßig bestellt habe. 
Ich würde auch nicht so ein großes Tara drauß machen. Ihr könnt euch nichtmal ansatzweiße vorstellen wie häufig mal eine paar Datensätze verschwinden... Egal bei welchen unternehmen. 

So ein Adresssatz von 1000 richtigen Namen etc ist einiges Wert auf dem Schwarz Markt. Da wird schnell mal ein Mitarbeiter weich..... Denn der Mensch ist meist die Schwachstelle.

Bei den Rest kann ich nicht mehr zustimmen. nach den Refresh findet man einfach nix mehr... Die sortierung nach bestimten werten ist auch gleich mal verschwunden.
Und ob nun was auf Lager ist oder nicht ist auch nicht immer ersichtlich.


----------



## maxe (7. Februar 2011)

Schaut mal in euren Spam Ordner, vielleicht werdet ihr da fündig!
Ich hab auch schon bei MF bestellt und auch ich bekam eine solche Spam-Mail!
Google-Mail hat die Mail aber automatisch in den Spam-Ordner verschoben, ich wurde erst durch den Thread hier drauf aufmerksam und hab sie erst mal suchen müssen! thx
Es ist auch ein Link für die Löschung der Email-Adresse angehängt, wenn man den anklickt steht da:


> Die Abmeldung aus dem Verteiler war erfolgreich!


 Wers glaubt  !
Ist schon ne Sauerei, wer auch immer dahintersteckt!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Februar 2011)

Tja da ist auch nicht. Und soweit zu denken das so etwas im Spam liegen könnte schaf ich gerade noch so...


----------



## fuddles (7. Februar 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Dank Junkmailfunktion bekomme ich kein Spam.
> 
> MfG



Bisher bekam ich auch mit Junkmailfunktion gar keinen Spam. Also ich habe erst gar nie Spammails erhalten, auch nicht im Spamordner. Ansich schon rekordverdächtig. 
Diese schöne Zeit ist nun leider vorüber. Vielen dank an den bisher unbekannten Verursacher.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Februar 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ähm das kann aber gar nicht sein. Schlimmsten Falls können sie per Einzugsermächtigung das Konto belasten aber da hat man 6 Wochen lang Zeit und bei direktem Bankkontakt sogar noch länger, die Überweisung zurückzubuchen. Das nennt sich dann "Lastschrift zurückgeben".
> Ansonsten ist es eh Ratsam aus solchen Gründen regelmäßig das Konto zu überprüfen, da man sich nie sicher sein kann, dass dort wo man die Karte hineinsteckt die Daten nicht abgegriffen werden.


Ja Sie haben einfach abgebucht trotz fehlender Einzugsermächtigung...

Und wenn wir das eben NICHT gesehen hätten, weil Urlaub etc etc dann wäre das Geld weg geblieben, und allein den Stress bei der Bank anrufen zu müssen und sich mit denen rum zu schlagen hat einfach tierisch genervt. 

Wir kontrollieren schon immer unsere Konten genau wegen solche Fälle. Wie vielleicht hinlänglich bekannt ist, hab ich einen gewissen Hang zur Paranoia bzgl. meinen Daten etc., ist aber auch nicht ganz grundlos, und hat mir wie gesagt schon einige hundert Euro gespart dadurch das wir eben sofort gemerkt haben, dass da Geld abgebucht wurde.

ZUM GLÜCK wollten wir selbst was überweisen, sonst hätten wir das erst bei der nächsten Abbuchung und entsprechendem Rückläufer mitbekommen... 

Dann hockste nämlich erst mal auf den Rückbuchungskosten oder stehst an der Tanke etc und die/der Veräufer/in meint dann: "Ähmmm.... ihre Karte funktioniert nicht...."


----------



## mephimephi (7. Februar 2011)

maxe schrieb:


> Es ist auch ein Link für die Löschung der Email-Adresse angehängt, wenn man den anklickt steht da:
> Wers glaubt  !
> Ist schon ne Sauerei, wer auch immer dahintersteckt!



TJa und wer so doof ist und dort drauf klickt, bestätigt das die Email Adresse wirklich genutzt wird und freut sich bald über noch mehr Spam, also bitte nicht drauf klicken.


----------



## Rocksteak (7. Februar 2011)

Hmm...ich habe nichts bekommen...


----------



## GxGamer (7. Februar 2011)

Und ich wundere mich, wieso ich auf einmal Mails bekomme, die mir sagen meine Krankenkasse sei doof. Das müssen die mir nicht sagen, das weiss ich auch so 

Genauso auch schlagartig Werbung von zig Casinos.. nervig.


----------



## Rizzard (7. Februar 2011)

Bislang habe ich auch keine Email bekommen. Hätte da aber mal ne Frage zwischen durch: Wo ist denn bei Windows-Live-Mail (dieser Outlook Verschnitt) der Spamordner?


----------



## Leopardgecko (7. Februar 2011)

Ich habe letzte Woche zum ersten Mal bei Mindfactory etwas bestellt.
Die "Krankenkassen-Mail" habe ich bisher zwar nicht bekommen, aber die gestern erhaltene Phishing-Mail erscheint mir nun in einem vollkommen anderen Licht.

Als Nutzer von DHL-Pachstationen sollte ich mich mit meinen Daten auf einer Seite anmelden, um meinen Account wieder zu aktivieren... 
Ich habs direkt an DHL weitergeleitet und die haben die Seite deaktivieren lassen.

Der Auszug aus einem Sicherheitshinweis von DHL bezüglich Phishing von Packstationsdaten könnte eine Erklärung für das Mindfactory-Problem sein:


> ...Vor einiger Zeit wurde zudem bekannt, dass es eine Sicherheitslücke in  einem beliebten Online-Shop-System gab, wodurch mutmaßlich bei über 100  Versandhändlern Kundendaten (wie z.B. eMail-Adressen) erbeutet wurden.  Teilweise werden diese eMail-Adressen nun für gezielte Phishing-Mails  genutzt...


----------



## Skysnake (7. Februar 2011)

Na wenn das zutrifft, dann ist das ja ne richtig große Sache


----------



## X Broster (7. Februar 2011)

Und dabei hat Mindfactory sowieso schon so viel Stress wegen SandyBridge...


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Februar 2011)

beindruckend umfangreicher thread nach nur einem tag ^^


----------



## Aladin (7. Februar 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wenn ihr schon bei einer Spam Mail so reagiert möchte ich gar nicht wissen welchen Nervenzusammenbruch ihr erleidet wenn mal etwas bei einer Bestellung schief läuft
> 
> Verhältnismäßigkeit < 0



nur hast du es leider auch nicht verstanden
es geht null um die Spamm mail

gruss Ala


----------



## rUdeBoy (7. Februar 2011)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> ...Vor einiger Zeit wurde zudem bekannt, dass es eine Sicherheitslücke  in  einem beliebten Online-Shop-System gab, wodurch mutmaßlich bei über  100  Versandhändlern Kundendaten (wie z.B. eMail-Adressen) erbeutet  wurden.  Teilweise werden diese eMail-Adressen nun für gezielte  Phishing-Mails  genutzt...



*Sarkasmus an*
Dann sollte man noch andere Online-Versand-händer an den Pranger stellen!
*Sarkasmus aus*


----------



## art90 (7. Februar 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wenn ihr schon bei einer Spam Mail so reagiert möchte ich gar nicht wissen welchen Nervenzusammenbruch ihr erleidet wenn mal etwas bei einer Bestellung schief läuft
> 
> Verhältnismäßigkeit < 0



erst nachdenken, dann schreiben...



art90 schrieb:


> das ist keine normale spam-mail. falls die  anschuldigungen stimmen, haben die jetzt auch die adresse und vllt auch  die kontodaten.
> 
> ich weiß ja nicht wie du sowas findest, aber ich hab n schlechtes gefühl wenn meine daten im umlauf sind...


----------



## der8auer (7. Februar 2011)

Ich habe sehr wohl verstanden worum es geht. Schon alleine auf Grund meiner Homepage sind meine Daten online zu finden und von daher ist mir das relativ egal. 

Und Abbuchungen kann man, wie schon bereits vor einigen Seiten erwähnt, immer zurückbuchen lassen. 

Des weiteren urteilen hier die meisten ohne Hintergründe zu kennen (die ich auch nicht kenne). 16  Seiten und davon 80% geflame. Ich würde erst mal abwarten und nicht direkt Dinge schreiben wie "geh direkt zur Polizei und erstatte Anzeige"...


----------



## KILLTHIS (7. Februar 2011)

Ich habe die gleiche Email bekommen. Habe etwas weiter unten geschaut - dort lies sich ein Link klicken woraufhin mir gemeldet wurde, dass diese Form der Werbung in Zukunft unterlassen wurde.


----------



## KOF328 (7. Februar 2011)

Das steht da nur damit du Bestätigst, dass es die Mailadresse wirklich gibt.  Du kannst dich auf mehr Spam gefasst machen...


----------



## fuddles (7. Februar 2011)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Ich habe die gleiche Email bekommen. Habe etwas weiter unten geschaut - dort lies sich ein Link klicken woraufhin mir gemeldet wurde, dass diese Form der Werbung in Zukunft unterlassen wurde.



*ACHTUNG BLOSS KEINEN DER LINKS KLICKEN. DAMIT WIRD SPAM ERST SO RICHTIG TÜR UND TOR GEÖFFNET.*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Killthis und wenns ein Scherz von dir war dann aber ein ganz mieser....


----------



## maxe (7. Februar 2011)

Mir sind Spam sowieso total wayne, googlemail filter sowieso ALLES an Spam verlässlich heraus, ich hatte noch keine einzige Spam-Mail in meinem normalen Posteingang, und das andere Zeug im Spam-Ordner ist mir sowas von egal....    
Langsam driften wir echt immer weiter vom Thema ab !


----------



## fuddles (7. Februar 2011)

Wer driftet hier vom Thema ab? Höchstens du, weil dein googlemail ja alles so toll filtert......


----------



## Der Maniac (7. Februar 2011)

Naja, wo er recht hat...^^

Mal sehen was da am Ende bei rauskommt... Und mal sehen ob die die Sicherheitslücke schliessen und dann sagen/schreiben was falsch war bzw. wo die Daten durchgesickert sind.


----------



## KILLTHIS (7. Februar 2011)

KOF328 schrieb:


> Das steht da nur damit du Bestätigst, dass es die Mailadresse wirklich gibt.  Du kannst dich auf mehr Spam gefasst machen...



...Gottseidank landet das alles in einem Fach, dass ich ohnehin gefahrenlos leeren kann.  Naja, Dummheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.


----------



## KOF328 (7. Februar 2011)

Hoffen wir einfach mal, dass mit den Daten nichts groß schlimmes passiert... die Kontodaten von mir können sie dank Nachnahme nicht haben und solange keine Mexikaner mir am Telefon Viagra andrehen wollen ist doch alles in Ordnung.


----------



## nyso (8. Februar 2011)

Ich habe schon oft genug bei MF eingekauft, und trotzdem keine SpamMail bekommen.
Muss ich mich jetzt schämen gehen?


----------



## riedochs (8. Februar 2011)

Schade das MF bisher keine offizielle Stellungnahme ausgibt.


----------



## Reigenspieler (8. Februar 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Ich habe schon oft genug bei MF eingekauft, und trotzdem keine SpamMail bekommen.
> Muss ich mich jetzt schämen gehen?


Gut möglich das der Spamfilter deines Mail-Providers die Mail erst garnicht zu dir durchgelassen hat, oder es wurde nur ein großer Teil der Adressen geklaut. Wer weis das schon... hier können aber anscheinend einige direkt auf MF schließen.

@riedochs: Ich vermute einmal das werden sie tun sobalt sie näheres wissen. Ansonsten wäre es ein extrem schlechter Stil und man wäre besser beraten sein Konto bei MF zu löschen sollte einem seine persönlichen Daten wichtig sein.


----------



## DaStash (8. Februar 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja Sie haben einfach abgebucht trotz fehlender Einzugsermächtigung...
> 
> Und wenn wir das eben NICHT gesehen hätten, weil Urlaub etc etc dann wäre das Geld weg geblieben, und allein den Stress bei der Bank anrufen zu müssen und sich mit denen rum zu schlagen hat einfach tierisch genervt.


 Lastschriftrückgabe ist ein total einfaches und unbürokratisches Verfahren. Beim Onlinebanking ist das genau ein Klick auf diese Lastschrift.  


> Wir kontrollieren schon immer unsere Konten genau wegen solche Fälle. Wie vielleicht hinlänglich bekannt ist, hab ich einen gewissen Hang zur Paranoia bzgl. meinen Daten etc., ist aber auch nicht ganz grundlos, und hat mir wie gesagt schon einige hundert Euro gespart dadurch das wir eben sofort gemerkt haben, dass da Geld abgebucht wurde.


 Das hätte man auch nach 6 WOchen noch bequem machen können. 



der8auer schrieb:


> Ich habe sehr wohl verstanden worum es geht. Schon alleine auf Grund meiner Homepage sind meine Daten online zu finden und von daher ist mir das relativ egal.
> 
> Und *Abbuchungen kann man*, wie schon bereits vor einigen Seiten erwähnt, *immer zurückbuchen lassen*. _Anmerk. DaStash:"problemlos"_
> 
> Des weiteren *urteilen hier die meisten ohne Hintergründe zu kennen* (die ich auch nicht kenne). 16  Seiten und davon *80% geflame*. Ich würde *erst mal abwarten* und n_icht direkt Dinge schreiben wie "geh direkt zur Polizei und erstatte Anzeige"..._



Ich hab mal die relevanten Aussagen hervorgehoben.

MfG


----------



## Docbrown (8. Februar 2011)

Also ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung das MF, wenn sie es denn wirklich getan haben, nicht die einzigen sind die sowas machen. Otto-Versand hat das Gleiche gemacht und meine Daten an die GEZ (das ist KEIN Scherz) weitergegeben. Denn ich habe 3 Wochen nach meiner Bestellung Post von der GEZ auf den Namen (mein eigener Vor- und Nachname leicht abgewandelt so das ich die Post auch bekomme) bekommen mit dem ich bei Otto bestellt hatte. Habe dann bei beiden angerufen und mir ordentlich Luft gemacht und gefragt was das denn soll. Seit dem ist Ruhe.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Februar 2011)

DaStash du hast aber den Ärger da stimmste mir zu oder?


----------



## DaStash (8. Februar 2011)

Nö, man hat keinen Ärger, warum auch? Unberechtigte Abbuchungen können ja schlecht im Nachhinein eingefordert werden, von daher macht man exakt einen Click und die Sache ist gegessen.  Ggf. kann man das abbuchende Konto noch bei der Bank melden.

Habt ihr kein Onlinebanking?

MfG


----------



## MG42 (8. Februar 2011)

Zum Glück habe ich noch keine solche Mail erhalten.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Februar 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Nö, man hat keinen Ärger, warum auch? Unberechtigte Abbuchungen können ja schlecht im Nachhinein eingefordert werden, von daher macht man exakt einen Click und die Sache ist gegessen.  Ggf. kann man das abbuchende Konto noch bei der Bank melden.
> 
> Habt ihr kein Onlinebanking?
> 
> MfG


Doch haben wir, aber die Bank meinte es würde nicht gehen das abbuchende Konto zu sperren, also hattest du den Ärger jeden Tag zu schauen ob da wieder was abgebucht wurde... Und das bezeichne ich egal wie schnell es geht als Ärger, weil es mich nun mal geärgert hat...


----------



## poiu (8. Februar 2011)

Edit IV

Sämtliche @mindfactory.de mailadresen bouncen - Mindfactory AG Community Forum



			
				MF Mitarbeiter schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann Ihnen versichern, dass der Vorfall uns sehr Nahe geht und wir keinesfalls das Thema totschweigen werden. Wir versuchen den Fall schnell zu klären, ein finanzieller Schaden sollte allerdings nicht entstehen. Kontodaten werden nicht geführt, da Abbuchungen auch nicht möglich sind und Kreditkarten führen wir nicht.
> 
> Wir bitten Sie um Geduld. User informieren User ist nicht richtig, wir haben bereits eine Stellungnahme verfasst. Diese finden Sie unter den News im Forum.




da fällt wohl einige nein Stein vom Herzen


----------



## 3-way (8. Februar 2011)

Hab auch diese Mail bekommen. In Zukunft bestelle ich bei Alternate!


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Habt ihr kein Onlinebanking?


 
Nein halte ich für viel zu unsicher.
Ich gehe lieber zur Bank und tätige Überweisungen vor Ort.


----------



## DaStash (8. Februar 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nein halte ich für viel zu unsicher.
> Ich gehe lieber zur Bank und tätige Überweisungen vor Ort.


Unbegründet, da statistisch gesehen mehr Bankbetrug durch Kartendiebstahl, Geheimnummerphishing(skimming) etc. als durch Onlinebanking statt findet.

MfG


----------



## art90 (8. Februar 2011)

Mitarbeiter im Forum:


> Hallo ayngush,
> 
> ich kann Ihnen versichern, dass der Vorfall uns sehr Nahe geht und wir keinesfalls das Thema totschweigen werden. Wir versuchen den Fall schnell zu klären, ein finanzieller Schaden sollte allerdings nicht entstehen. Kontodaten werden nicht geführt, da Abbuchungen auch nicht möglich sind und Kreditkarten führen wir nicht.
> 
> Wir bitten Sie um Geduld. User informieren User ist nicht richtig, wir haben bereits eine Stellungnahme verfasst. Diese finden Sie unter den News im Forum.




und ein offizielles statement:



> Sehr geehrte Kunden,
> 
> aufgrund der Vielzahl von Beschwerden über Spammails, die an unsere Kunden versendet wurden und dem damit verbundenen Vorwurf der Datenveräußerung, versichern wir Ihnen, dass wir keinerlei Daten an Dritte weitergegeben haben.
> 
> ...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. Februar 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Unbegründet, da statistisch gesehen mehr Bankbetrug durch Kartendiebstahl, Geheimnummerphishing etc. als durch Onlinebanking statt findet.
> 
> MfG



Zeig mal her deine Statistik......NUR FAKTEN ZÄHLEN.


----------



## DaStash (8. Februar 2011)

Kriminalität: BKA warnt vor Internet- und Geldkartenbetrug - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt
Das Verhältnis beträgt dabei ca. 1 zu 14. 

MfG


----------



## Eiche (8. Februar 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Kriminalität: BKA warnt vor Internet- und Geldkartenbetrug - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt
> Das Verhältnis beträgt dabei ca. 1 zu 14.
> 
> MfG


wenn interessiert das, es ist ein Gesetz durch das die USofA frei unsere Konnten einsehen dürfen...


----------



## 3-way (8. Februar 2011)

Nochmal auf Deutsch bitte!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. Februar 2011)

3-way schrieb:


> Nochmal auf Deutsch bitte!



Dachte ich auch gerade...


----------



## poiu (8. Februar 2011)

Ich vermute er will uns damit sagen das die USA sich die Kontobewegungen in der EU mitteilen lassen _können._

ist aber Offtopic und hat nicht mit der News zu tun.


----------



## Der Maniac (8. Februar 2011)

Mitteilen lassen _können_! Ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied!


----------



## Mischk@ (8. Februar 2011)

Zum glück bin ich da nicht registriert, aber hier sind meine Daten:

Michael ......
............



Ne mal ehrlich, sowas sollte *nicht* passieren !!!


----------



## KOF328 (8. Februar 2011)

Naja, villeicht haben sich Hacker genau Mindfactory ausgesucht, weil das mMn ein sehr zuverlässiger Laden mit guten Preisen und dementsprechend vielen Kunden ist; das hätte jeden anderen treffen können. Villeicht etwas Off-Topic, aber siehe User-News: Anonymous schlägt zurück 

MfG


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Februar 2011)

Ich hab da erst gestern wieder was bestellt. Ich werde da auch weiterhin einkaufen, weils ein guter Shop ist - solche Datenpannen können überall vorkommen und Absicht würde ich da nicht unterstellen.


----------



## Gnome (12. Februar 2011)

Meldet euch mal bei nem ordentlichen Mail-Anbieter an, dann kriegt ihr solchen Käse auch nicht . Ich bin seit über nem Jahr Kunde bei MindFactory und hab keine einzige dieser Mails gekriegt . Wofür gibts nen Spamfilter


----------



## nyso (12. Februar 2011)

Naja, es geht ja nicht um den Spam der ankommt. Hab nämlich auch keine bekommen, obwohl ich nur bei Freenet bin.
Es geht eher darum, dass da jetzt irgendwer deine Daten hat. Und das ist halt ärgerlich.


----------



## Menschfeind (12. Februar 2011)

> Es geht eher darum, dass da jetzt irgendwer deine Daten hat. Und das ist halt ärgerlich.


Du sagst es ... genau das ist es, was mich ein wenig auf die Palme bringt. 

Ich habe MF freundlich angeschrieben und um eine Stellungsnahme gebeten und gefordert, dass mein Kundenkonto gelöscht wird. Mal sehen, was zurück kommt.


----------



## XtreMe- (12. Februar 2011)

Also ich habe innerhalb 2 Monaten, 2 Bestellungen abgeschickt, die auch reibungslos verlaufen sind. Eine derartige Mail habe ich NOCH nicht bekommen. Vielleicht kommt ja eine. Aber ich denke, nur deshalb werde ich nicht meinen Konto löschen. Ich bestelle weiter bei MF. Die sagen ja auch, dass sie mit polizeilichen Mitteln versuchen, die Sache zu klären. Wenn sie diese Sche*** angestiftet hätten, wären die nicht zur Polizei gegangen. Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden bei der Stellungsnahme?


----------



## Gnome (12. Februar 2011)

Und was bringts demjenigen? Deine Daten kursieren komplett im Internet rum. Auch wenn du nicht bei MindFactory dadurch jetzt gebasht wurdest. Du meldest dich irgendwo an, beispielsweise bei nem Newsletter von EA oder irgendwo und ne Woche später bist du plötzlich registrierter Kunde bei otto.de, neckermann & Co und kriegst davon nun auch Newsletter. Was sagt dir das? Alle Seiten, wo man Daten angeben muss, geben deine Daten weiter. Die verkaufen die, machen Umsatz damit. Da bringt dir das klagen gegen MindFactory in der Beziehung auch nix mehr...


----------



## Black Lion (13. Februar 2011)

ich hatte mich schon gewundert, habe auch so eine Mail bekommen.


----------



## D0pefish (13. Februar 2011)

diese mails sind seit dezember anzutreffen. meiner meinung nach ein sicherheitsleck in shopsystemen, cms's und foren.
hier nur einige einträge meines spamlogs, die alle das gleiche schema haben bzw. dem gleichen einzeller entsprungen sein könnten.:

nina.wagner@smartphones-testen.net
heute-noch-vergleichen.ne
hier-vergleichen.com
noch-heute-treffen.com
sandra-wartet.com
gegen-abzocke.net
deine-nachricht.com
februar-vergleich.com
dennis.reimann@weg-zum-iphone.com
heute!!! : stephanie.heinemann@pkv-vergleich-februar.com (ohne korrekte anrede)
die letzte mail, februar-vergleich, wurde hier mehrmals gesichtet, einmal auch mit korrekter anrede, was sehr gut am 07.02. gewesen sein kann. da ich spam normalerweise sofort ohne zu lesen blocke, die variationen der absendenamen jedoch mein interesse weckten, ist mir mein name aufgefallen.

diese methode erinnert stark an: Startseite

ob die daten wirklich absichtlich von mindfactory weiterverkauft wurden, wage ich zu bezweifeln auch wenn es nicht verwundern sollte. wäre es zBsp. neckermann gewesen, wäre die sache kar. die haben über jahrzehnte datensätze verkauft, omi hat trotzdem ihren pulli dort bestellt und papi staat nahm dafür die vorgeburtlich festgelegten zwangsabgaben ein.


----------



## Lebedew (14. Februar 2011)

Bin ebenfalls Mindfactory Kunde (noch) habe aber nicht den beschriebenen Spam bekommen. Ich habe meine erste Bestellung am 12.03.2010 bei Mindfactory gemacht woraus ich schliesse das der geklaute Datensatz älter ist...


----------



## Skysnake (14. Februar 2011)

Was mir grad in den Kopf kommst ist, das eventuell einfach ne alte Platte getauscht wurde und nicht oder nicht vernünftig die Daten gelöscht wurden...

Sowas passiert durchaus mal.


----------



## nyso (14. Februar 2011)

Lebedew schrieb:


> Bin ebenfalls Mindfactory Kunde (noch) habe aber nicht den beschriebenen Spam bekommen. Ich habe meine erste Bestellung am 12.03.2010 bei Mindfactory gemacht woraus ich schliesse das der geklaute Datensatz älter ist...




Nöp. Bin schon seit Jahren Kunde und habe auch nichts bekommen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (15. Februar 2011)

bei mir auch nix, hab sogar 2 accounts bei denen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Februar 2011)

Habt ihr auch in euren Spamordner geschaut?
Wäre diese spezielle Mail hier nicht erwähnt worden, wäre die mir garnicht aufgefallen und wie alles andere an Spam sofort gelöscht worden.
Glaube diese Mail wurde nur an einem Tag (06.02.) versand oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## poiu (15. Februar 2011)

ja viele haben diese Spezifische mail am 6.2 erhalten


----------



## nyso (15. Februar 2011)

Nö, ich hab nichts bekommen. Allerdings bekomme ich sowieso fast nie Spam. 4-5 Mal im Jahr oder so, während andere den Kram ja täglich kriegen. Keine Ahnung wieso^^


----------



## riedochs (15. Februar 2011)

So, dank MF bekomme ich nun regelmäßig Spam an meine Adresse.


----------



## poiu (17. Februar 2011)

Wieder Spam bekommen diesmal ohne anrede  

von 

New No Deposit Casinos & Poker 2011 ....


----------



## Hardwell (17. Februar 2011)

poiu schrieb:


> Wieder Spam bekommen diesmal ohne anrede
> 
> von
> 
> New No Deposit Casinos & Poker 2011 ....




die selbe mail hab ich auch bekommen! -.-

hängt das wieder mit mindfactory zusammen???


----------



## poiu (17. Februar 2011)

na ja da wieder meine beiden Adressen befallen sind und ich da sonst nie spam bekomme.....

Ich vermute Ja, aber das ist jetzt echt eine vermutung




> na ja da wieder meine beiden Adressen befallen sind und ich da sonst nie spam bekomme.....



ich korrigiere mich "bisher bekommen habe"


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. Februar 2011)

Jup, ich auch.......


----------



## riedochs (17. Februar 2011)

poiu schrieb:


> Wieder Spam bekommen diesmal ohne anrede
> 
> von
> 
> New No Deposit Casinos & Poker 2011 ....




Ich auch. Wiedereinmal danke an MF.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (17. Februar 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich auch. Wiedereinmal danke an MF.



Haben die sich mittlerweile geäußert???


----------



## nyso (17. Februar 2011)

Nur das sie alles in ihrer Macht stehende tun und die Polizei eingeschaltet haben. 

Btw. hab ich wieder nichts bekommen
Bin bei Freenet und nutze Outlook, scheint recht sicher zu sein in Sachen Spam


----------



## riedochs (17. Februar 2011)

Bis vorgestern gab es da keine News. Seit dem dort nicht mehr geschaut.


----------



## fuddles (17. Februar 2011)

poiu schrieb:


> Wieder Spam bekommen diesmal ohne anrede
> 
> von
> 
> New No Deposit Casinos & Poker 2011 ....



Dito.


----------



## proxygyn (18. Februar 2011)

Verfolge die Sache interessiert. Bin gespannt, wie Mindfactoy mit der Sicherheitspanne umgeht.
Gibts schon Informationen, wie die Daten nach außen gelangt sind?


----------



## Celt!c (20. Februar 2011)

Also ich habe so eine Email nicht bekommen.Finde MF ist eigentlich ein TOP laden.Habe da schon mehr als für 1000 Euro bestellt.


----------



## fuddles (21. Februar 2011)

Celt!c schrieb:


> Also ich habe so eine Email nicht bekommen.Finde MF ist eigentlich ein TOP laden.Habe da schon mehr als für 1000 Euro bestellt.



Dann kontrollier mal deinen Spamfilter bzw. geh direkt auf die Emailseite deines Anbieters.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (21. Februar 2011)

Schon wieder zwei neue Mails mit Betreff: "New No Deposit Casinos & Pokers 2011" im Spamordner (18:59 & 19:46) ...
Wieder dank Mindfactory?


----------



## Hardwell (22. Februar 2011)

also diesmal hab ich keine mails bekommen die ersten beiden male schon.

mal abwarten wie sich das alles entwickelt


----------



## poiu (22. Februar 2011)

ih hab diesmal auch nichts bekommen


----------



## Speed-E (22. Februar 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Schon wieder zwei neue Mails mit Betreff: "New No Deposit Casinos & Pokers 2011" im Spamordner (18:59 & 19:46) ...
> Wieder dank Mindfactory?



Habe ich auch bekommen. Von "NoDepositBonusCoommunity @ gmx.de" am 21.02 um 18:59.


----------



## Eyezz_Only (28. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte auch erst den Verdacht MF könnte ja Kundendaten verhökern, ABER:

Meine angemeldete Adresse (VorZuname@xxxx.de blieb bisher vn jeglichem Spam verschont...(Und ist seit 2004 bei MF angemeldet!)

Aber alle 8 anderen Email-Adressen bekamen bis auf eine davon mittlerweile diverse Spammails die hier gezeigt wurden auch mit Vor+Zunamen.

Ich denke mal das ist nicht MFs Schuld...


----------



## nyso (28. Februar 2011)

MF hat den Verlust der Daten aber zugegeben und hat die Polizei eingeschaltet.


----------



## fuddles (1. März 2011)

Arg ich könnt so kotzen. Meine schöne Emailadresse ist versaut. Jetzt kommt schon Spam von der Mugu Connection.
_
Re: Zahlungsaufforderung Ihrer Fonds
"IMF DEPARTMENT" <info@imf.org>
Achtung: Lars Maxseiner,

Mein Name ist Dr. George Blavo, neu geschrieben nach Sьdafrika aus dem Internationalen Wдhrungsfonds GroЯbritannien wegen der

betrьgerische Aktivitдten von einigen der Beamten bei der Zentralbank von Afrika und unsere GroЯbritannien Bьro habe ich angewiesen,

beobachten die Zahlung von auslдndischen Begьnstigten des Vertrages Fonds und erbrechtliche Ansprьche.
_

Noch jemand dasselbe bekommen?


----------



## DaStash (1. März 2011)

SPamfilter und gut ist...

MfG


----------



## fuddles (1. März 2011)

Jo den hilfreichen Tipp hatten wir ja nun zu genüge....


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (1. März 2011)

Hi, also diese Mail habe ich diesmal nicht bekommen, somit könnte dieser Spam diesmal aus einer anderen Quelle stammen.


----------



## KILLTHIS (1. März 2011)

fuddles schrieb:


> Arg ich könnt so kotzen. Meine schöne Emailadresse ist versaut. Jetzt kommt schon Spam von der Mugu Connection.
> _
> Re: Zahlungsaufforderung Ihrer Fonds
> "IMF DEPARTMENT" <info@imf.org>
> ...


 
Jap, habe ich auch bekommen. Mach' dir nichts draus.


----------



## Hardwell (2. März 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Hi, also diese Mail habe ich diesmal nicht bekommen, somit könnte dieser Spam diesmal aus einer anderen Quelle stammen.


 
ich hab diesmal auch keine mail erhalten!

aber das ist echt nervig meine mail-adresse war so schön spam-frei und jetz eine spam-mail nach der anderen -.-


----------



## DaStash (2. März 2011)

fuddles schrieb:


> Jo den hilfreichen Tipp hatten wir ja nun zu genüge....


Und, wie wäre es denn mal mit Umsetzen?!?!  

Leute, regt euch doch nicht so auf. Das I-Net ist nicht hundertprozentig sicher, egal welche Maßnahmen ihr trefft. Das einzige was wirklich davor schützt ist, wenn man es einfach nicht nutzt.

MfG


----------



## fuddles (2. März 2011)

> Und, wie wäre es denn mal mit Umsetzen?!?!



Da, nimm nen Keks. Gibts fürs umsonst.


----------



## dragonbane (2. März 2011)

Puhh hatte die auch in meinem Postfach. Bin zum glück nicht raufgegangen. Wie ich sowas hasse, dabei war die E-Mail vor kurzem noch Spammfrei...


----------



## fuddles (2. März 2011)

Die Email selbst kannst ruhig öffnen, nur nicht auf einen Link in der Email klicken oder gar Dateianhänge downloaden


----------



## Stuntman1962 (2. März 2011)

@all

Ich bekomme diese mails schon seit einiger Zeit und ich habe noch nie etwas bei Mindfactory bestellt. 
Ich kann mir also nicht vorstellen, dass die alleine daran Schuld sein sollen, dass ihr diese mails bekommt.

ich wundere mich auch, wie hier miteinander umgegangen wird.
Ich finde es persönlich sehr unangebracht. 
Hier geht es doch in erster Linie darum, dass man rausfinden möchte, wie der Versender der Mails an die Adressen gekommen ist. 
Da ist es dann nicht hilfreich, wenn man sich gegenseitig beschimpft oder aber ein Firma dafür verantwortlich macht. 

Besser ist, wenn man damit zur Polizei oder zur Verbraucherzentrale geht. 
Heutzutage braucht man da noch nicht mal hinzugehen, sondern erledigt das übers Internet. 
Zumindest bei der Polizei NRW kann man über das Internet eine Anzeige gegen "unbekannt" erstatten.
Wenn man das tut, sollte man diese Mails jedoch nicht löschen, sondern in einem separaten Ordner speichern, 
um sie dann später der Polizei zur Verfügung stellen zu können. 

In vielen Fällen hat man das Glück, dass der Versender ermittelt werden kann und so kommt man vielleicht dahinter, 
wie der oder die Versender an eure Daten gekommen sind. 

Und das die Polizei so etwas nicht interessiert, kann ich nicht bestätigen!

MfG

Stuntman


----------



## fuddles (2. März 2011)

Wer beschimpft sich denn? Muss ich was überlesen haben. 

Auf wen der Datenverlust zu beziehen ist, ist so gut wie sicher. Nur weil jetzt einer daher kommt und sagt er bekommt die selben Emails "seit geraumer Zeit" heißt das noch gar nix. Aber Ausnahmen bestätigen eher die Regel als sie zu widerlegen.

Das Mindfactory wissentlich Daten hergegeben hat, ist auch von den Betroffenen für sehr unwahrscheinlich abgestempelt worden. Das dort ein Datenleck sein muss ist für mich aber 100% sicher, da meine betroffene Email nur für wenige Online Shops genutzt wird und ich mit anderen Betroffenen dies abgeklärt habe ob sie ihre Email/Daten ebenfalls bei selbigen Shops angegeben hatten. Dies war nicht der Fall. 
Nach dem Ausschlussverfahren blieb nur Mindfactory übrig.


----------



## Stuntman1962 (2. März 2011)

@fuddles

Wenn ich hier schreibe, dass ich diese Mails schon seit längerer Zeit bekomme, ohne etwas bei Mindfactory bestellt zu haben, dann ist das so. 
Ich habe keinen Grund etwas zu schreiben, was nicht so ist, da ich nichts für und nichts gegen Mindfactory habe. Ich bestelle nämlich kaum über das Internet. 
Ich belese mich hier und kaufe meine Sachen bei uns in der Nähe.   
Ich bin auch keiner der daher kommt. Ich stehe schon im Leben.


----------



## fuddles (2. März 2011)

Nun, du musst uns nicht unbedingt deinen bisherigen Lebensverlauf mitteilen ( _ich stehe schon im Leben_ ). Nur ist deine Aussage als Einzelner weniger glaubwürdig als die von hunderten Anderen.
Beiträge dazu findet man nicht nur in diesem einen Forum.


----------



## Stuntman1962 (2. März 2011)

@ fuddles

Ob du das nun für glaubwürdig hältst oder es lässt, ist mir ziemlich egal. 
Ich habe meines erachtens die Allgemeinheit und nicht dich persönlich angeschrieben.

Wenn du um deine persönlichen Daten fürchtest, dann würde ich an deiner Stelle mal langsam zur Polizei laufen, 
anstatt mich hier als unglaubwürdig hinzustellen.


----------



## fuddles (2. März 2011)

Wenn du den Thread so aufmerksam verfolgt hast müsstest du ja gelesen haben das mir meine Daten da wurschd sind, sondern das mir der Spam auf den Sack geht.
Ich frag mich nur was willst du in diesem Thread wenn du nicht betroffen bist.

Mit deiner Aussage stellst du die Leute hier so hin als ob sie sich alle irren würden oder gar etwas leichtfertig behaupten.
Damit hast du mich automatisch persönlich angesprochen.

Wie gesagt absolut unglaubwürdig das Gespräch.


----------



## Stuntman1962 (2. März 2011)

Betroffen ist ja nun jeder, der diese Mails bekommt, unabhängig davon, ob man der Meinung ist, dass Mindfactory daran schuld ist.
Ich habe es auch nicht so hingestellt, dass hier jemand leichtfertig etwas behauptet. 
Es ist aber so, dass die Versender dieser Mails auch von anderen Quellen bedient worden sein müssen. 
Glaub es oder lass es.

Ansonsten reicht es langsam, dass du mich hier schon mehrfach als unglaubwürdig abstempelst. 
Einen persönlichen Austausch habe ich dir ja per PN schon angeboten. Nimm es an oder lass es.


----------



## DaStash (3. März 2011)

fuddles schrieb:


> Wie gesagt absolut unglaubwürdig das Gespräch.


Man bist du aggressiv, atme mal tief durch oder so! 

 MfG


----------



## Stuntman1962 (3. März 2011)

@DaStash
Danke für die Unterstützung!

MfG

Stuntman


----------



## fuddles (3. März 2011)

lol, klar das da "Unterstützung" von stash kommt. Ist ja auch einer der am wenigsten provozierensten und friedlichsten User hier im Fourm  Probleme haben manche Leute... 

@Stunt
Komm wieder aufn Teppich


----------



## DaStash (3. März 2011)

Du bist ja immer noch unentspannd, whooosaaa fuddles! 

MFG


----------



## fuddles (3. März 2011)

Hab heute morgen meine Tabletten nicht genommen


----------



## DaStash (3. März 2011)

So gehts mir wenn ich morgens kein Kaffee kriege! 

MfG


----------



## Stuntman1962 (3. März 2011)

@ fuddles
Ich bin auf dem Teppich und ich habe keine keine Probleme!

Weiß nur nicht, was ich dir getan habe!
Auf einen persönlichen Austausch, wo man alles sachlich klären könnte, legst du ja offensichtlich keinen Wert

Also schönen Tag noch

Stuntman


----------



## art90 (16. April 2011)

die liste mit den kundendaten ist mittlerweile frei im netz verfügbar.

die liste enthält namen, anschrift, telefonnummer und email, scheint aber nicht die ganze liste zu sein...

hab eben gecheckt, ich bin leider auch drauf  

wer selbst schauen will: googlen, KEINE pm pls..


----------



## RapToX (16. April 2011)

ich stehe auch drin


----------



## Skysnake (16. April 2011)

Hä wo findet ihr denn das? 

Ich find nur den Link auf heise 

EDIT: 
OK habs gefunden, zumindest wohl einen Auszug.

Steh zum Glück zumindest da nicht drin, hab den Spam SCHEIS allerdings auch bekommen, wobei die letzten Tage war Ruhe, soweit ich das gesehen habe. Auf heise war auch zu lesen, das gegen die Spamer-Firma eine einstweilige Verfügung wohl erging.

Hoffen wir mal das der Mist auch weiterhin unterbleibt, wobei sich halt die Spammer etc. die Hände reiben werden. Naja, und vor unrechtmäßigen Abbuchungen muss man sich nun auch immer fürchten 

Wirklich Abhilfe kann eigentlich da nur noch Wechsel der Mailadresse und Bankverbindung bringen 

Btw. Habt ihr in letzter Zeit auch gehäuft Fehlversuche wenn ihr euch z.B. bei gmx.de einloggt?

Ich werd irgendwie fast das Gefühlt nicht los, als ob da einer probieren würde mein E-Mail-Konto zu knacken.....

Zum Glück verwende ich für alles mögliche andere Passwörter die sicher sind


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (16. April 2011)

wo sieht man es wenn man drin steht wo finde ich denn die liste???


----------



## MidwayCV41 (16. April 2011)

Ich und meine Freundin stehen nicht in der Liste drin.  

Muss aber nix heissen. Die Liste soll ja nur ein Auszug sein.

Mindfactory kann man hier nur absolutes Versagen vorwerfen. Kein System ist 100% sicher, Ok. Aber man hätte die Kunden per Email informieren können über den Vorfall. Denn ich sehe es irgendwo nicht ein, jeden Tag bei zig Shops durch die Foren zu lesen ob sie denn gerade mal gehackt worden sind.


----------



## poiu (16. April 2011)

hier einige listen mit namen, adressen, eimal...

-entfernt-


----------



## Skysnake (16. April 2011)

Danke für den Link, hatte nur einen der beiden selbst gefunden.

Was ich krass finde, gleich 4 oder 5 Leute mit UNI-HD E-Mailadresse sind dabei  Schon krass

Auch wie viele aus Heidelberg überhaupt drin sind, ich bin nicht mit drin, aber sicherlich allein von uns 20. Das ist einfach nur krass, wobei man nicht so recht erkennen kann, wonach die Liste Sortiert ist. Da sind halt noch die ganzen anderen Daten wie Bankverbindung Kundennummer etc. sicherlich noch vorhanden.... 

So etwas ist echt scheise!


----------



## tm0975 (16. April 2011)

inakzeptabel ist, das mindfactory bis heute kunden nicht darüber informiert hat!


----------



## Rocksteak (16. April 2011)

Mein Name ist glücklicherweise nicht auf der Liste, Mindfactory sollte sich wirklich mal dazu äußern


----------



## nyso (16. April 2011)

Ich stehe auch nicht mit drin, und Spam hab ich auch nie bekommen. Obwohl ich oft da gekauft habe


----------



## poiu (16. April 2011)

@Rocksteak google mal nach deinen namen es scheint mehrere listen zu geben

@Skysnake

ich hab nie meine Bankverbindung angegeben, zahle immer per Nachnahme  (oder Überweisung)



> So etwas ist echt scheiBe!



das kannst du laut sagen


----------



## Pokerclock (16. April 2011)

Bitte keine Links zu persönlichen Daten veröffentlichen. Danke. Ich habe die Links entfernt. Einigen Betroffenen ist das sicherlich nicht recht.

*B2T*


----------



## Bruce112 (16. April 2011)

hi welche liste soll man den schauen  ich hab diese email damals auch bekommen Krankenkasse usw.
kann mal einer den liste mal schiken zu mir PN


----------



## slayerdaniel (16. April 2011)

hier kann man selber suchen in einer db, halbwegs verschleiert ("Die Ausgabe wird teilweise durch * maskiert, um die Daten für Spammer nutzlos zu machen."), aber man kann sich selbst schon erkennen. Stehe auch drin -.-* meine ehemals spamfreie mail addy is im arsch! 

Bin ich vom Datenklau betroffen?


----------



## nyso (16. April 2011)

In der Liste bin ich plötzlich drin.

ABER, die Daten müssen älter sein! Ich bin inzwischen umgezogen, und die Adresse habe ich da natürlich geändert. 
Es steht aber noch die alte Adresse da. Und da wohne ich seit 1 1/2 Jahren nicht mehr!

Aber schon krass, 307160 Kundensätze! Das dürfte wohl die gesamte Datenbank gewesen sein


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (16. April 2011)

Krass ich und meine freundin stehen drin auch wenn diese adressen jetz nicht mehr aktuell sind, besorgt es mich sehr!

was kann man gegen tun?


----------



## fuddles (16. April 2011)

Maaaaaan, sogar mit Telefonnummer steh ich drin.....  

Mein Briefkasten quillt in letzter Zeit auch über mit persönlicher Werbung....



> ABER, die Daten müssen älter sein!



Bei mir nicht älter als 1 Jahr. Da ich letztes Jahr meine Rufnummer gewechselt habe.... wegen Telefonspamming.


----------



## HAWX (16. April 2011)

Ich bin gerade auf den Fred gestoßen und hab mithilfe eines suchprogramms das hier im Fred gepostet wurde mithilfe nur des namens des 800 seelendorfes in dem ich wohne meinen Kumpel gefunden! Und einen bekannten 4 Hauser weiter! Ich werde nie wieder bei mindfactory einkaufen!


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (16. April 2011)

frage:wie kann ich mich bei mindfactory löschen? sprich mein account! hab da viele sachen bestellt gehabt aber bei so ein disaster spiel ich nicht mit! zu viel vom guten!!!


----------



## Skysnake (16. April 2011)

Die Daten wurden geklaut. Mindfactory hat deswegen auch Strafanzeige gestellt. Sie habens halt nicht an die große Glocke gehängt, und daher stehen die Leute halt da und wundern sich nun... Der Topic hier ist ja auch schon Monate alt, ist also schon seit Anfang Februar bekannt.

Bei Mindfactory den Account löschen oder so bringt da nix 

Btw. Die haben wohl die Firma erwischt, die für teile des Spams verantwortlich ist, der mit diesen Daten betrieben wird, hab was in die Richtung bei Heise gelesen. Ist aber nur eine einstweilige Verfügung...


----------



## KOF328 (17. April 2011)

Auch drauf, na toll!  Das schlimme daran ist, dass gerade MF einer der bestwn Shops ist


----------



## KILLTHIS (17. April 2011)

Shit, ich steh auch drin - ist aber gottseidank nicht meine Hauptemailadresse, aber dennoch sind da meine persönlichen Daten drin. Ich möchte gerne Mindfactory boykottieren, aber ich weiß zeitgleich auch, dass sie die Daten nicht freiwillig rausgerückt haben. Aber toll ist alles andere.


----------



## McZonk (17. April 2011)

Für mich ist die mangelnde Information der Kunden der größte Kritikpunkt - man sieht es ja hier am Thread. Offenbar bekommt ein Großteil der Betroffenen das entweder gar nicht, oder über Threads wie hier mit. 

In diesem Fall ist man aber sicherlich recht machtlos - Daten einmal im Umlauf, Daten immer im Umlauf - Das Internet vergisst Nichts.


----------



## Hardwell (17. April 2011)

ich bin auch auf der liste drauf na toll! 
aber eins weiß ich sicher bei mindfactory bestelle ich nichts mehr!


----------



## dot (17. April 2011)

new_devide schrieb:


> ich bin auch auf der liste drauf na toll!
> aber eins weiß ich sicher bei mindfactory bestelle ich nichts mehr!


 
Habs Gestern auch schon gesehen das ich drin stehe. Ist aergerlich...
Dort nichts mehr zu bestellen hilft dir aber auch nicht sehr viel. Wer sagt das es bei anderen Shops nicht auch schon passiert ist oder passieren wird?


----------



## fctriesel (17. April 2011)

Soll man Mindfactory dafür noch belohnen daß sie nicht die nötige Sorgfalt an den Tag gelegt haben?


----------



## nyso (17. April 2011)

Zumal MF die Kunden imho absichtlich nicht informiert. So würden noch viel mehr Leute nie wieder da was kaufen.
Aktuell sind es nur die paar Heinis wie wir, die in irgendwelchen Foren drüber stolpern. 

Wenn MF jetzt an jeden Kunden eine Mail schickt, dass die Kundendaten gestohlen wurden
Aus unternehmerischer Sicht schon einleuchtend^^


----------



## DaywalkerEH (17. April 2011)

Ich stehe zum Glück nicht drin, bin froh...
Hab schon lange nichts mehr dort bestellt und werde ich auch wohl nicht mehr machen


----------



## McZonk (17. April 2011)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Soll man Mindfactory dafür noch belohnen daß sie nicht die nötige Sorgfalt an den Tag gelegt haben?


 
Nötige Sorgfalt ist relativ: Niemand ist gegen einen _Diebstahl _gefeit - bis nicht die genaue Ursache des Datenverlusts aufgeklärt ist, sollte man daher nicht vorschnell urteilen 

Einzig der Fakt, dass man den Verlust gegenüber den Kunden bislang "verschweigt", ist allerdings in der Tat sehr unschön. Das habe ich der Geschäftsleitung und Kundenbetreuung auch schon mitgeteilt. Schauen wir mal was passiert.


----------



## riedochs (17. April 2011)

Da passiert nichts. Zum Glück ist bei denen nur meine Handynummer drin. Aber bisher ist darauf nichts angekommen.


----------



## RapToX (17. April 2011)

McZonk schrieb:


> Einzig der Fakt, dass man den Verlust gegenüber den Kunden bislang "verschweigt", ist allerdings in der Tat sehr unschön.


und genau deswegen werde ich mindfactory bei der zukünftigen shopauswahl nicht mehr berücksichtigen.
das daten mal geklaut werden, kann ich irgendwie sogar noch verstehen. aber die tatsache, dass die betroffenen kunden dann nicht informiert werden und deren daten frei im netz rumschwirren, ist eine riesen sauerei


----------



## Forseti (17. April 2011)

Was soll Mindfactory da machen? Wenn die Daten erstmal gestohlen sind kann Mindfactory eine Veröffentlichung nicht mehr verhindern und was einmal im Netz ist bleibt auch da.


----------



## RapToX (17. April 2011)

aber man könnte dann wenigstens so viel eier in der hose haben um die betroffenen kunden zu informieren.


----------



## nyso (17. April 2011)

Was dann aber dem unternehmerischen Selbstmord gleich käme.


----------



## fctriesel (17. April 2011)

McZonk schrieb:


> Nötige Sorgfalt ist relativ: Niemand ist gegen einen _Diebstahl _gefeit - bis nicht die genaue Ursache des Datenverlusts aufgeklärt ist, sollte man daher nicht vorschnell urteilen


Wem willst du denn den schwarzen Peter zuschieben? Dem Kunden, der seine Daten dem Unternehmen mitgeteilt hat?
Man kann auch schuldig durch unterlassen sein.


----------



## McZonk (17. April 2011)

@fctriesel: Ich sage lediglich, dass man nicht bereits jetzt den Händler verfluchen sollte, wenn man keinerlei gesicherte Informationen über das Abhanden-kommen der Daten hat - oder weißt du da mehr als alle Anderen? So oder so: Der Kunde als Geschädigter hat auf lange Zeit den schwarzen Peter (schließlich bekommt er die Spammails; hat seine Daten veröffentlicht ("geworden")).


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. April 2011)

Nur als Warnung:

Vorsicht bei Paybag!!

Meine Frau hat Paybag gekündigt.

Die haben dann umgehend ihre Daten verkauft ^^.

Wir bekamen dann nen Netten Vertrag bei Fortuna Lotto.

Nach wiederruf per einschreibe und eines weiteren Telefonates war der Spuck vorbei..

Echt dreist.. 

b t T


----------



## fctriesel (17. April 2011)

McZonk schrieb:


> @fctriesel: Ich sage lediglich, dass man nicht bereits jetzt den Händler verfluchen sollte, wenn man keinerlei gesicherte Informationen über das Abhanden-kommen der Daten hat - oder weißt du da mehr als alle Anderen? So oder so: Der Kunde als Geschädigter hat auf lange Zeit den schwarzen Peter (schließlich bekommt er die Spammails; hat seine Daten veröffentlicht ("geworden")).


Ich sehe folgende Möglichkeiten:
MF hat Daten verkauft: Direkte Schuld.
MF hat sich Daten abluchsen lassen: Indirekte Schuld.

Habe ich etwas nicht in Betracht gezogen oder übersehen?


----------



## McZonk (17. April 2011)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Habe ich etwas nicht in Betracht gezogen oder übersehen?


Ja, dass man auch bestohlen werden kann. Oder sind für dich alle Opfer eines Diebstahls auch die Verbrecher, weil sie den Dieb nicht daran gehindert haben sich die Dinge zu nehmen? Solche Vorgänge können (ich sage nicht dass es hier so ist! Nur dass es _kann_) unwissentlich und trotz höchster Sicherheitsmaßnahmen geschehen.

Aber ich glaube wir schweifen vom eigentlichen Problem ab


----------



## fctriesel (17. April 2011)

Das halte ich jetzt für weit her geholt, bei dem Beispiel von dir geht es um den eigenen Besitz.

Hier ist das Opfer eine dritte Person. Der Kunde, dessen Daten abhanden gekommen sind. Und die galt es ausreichend zu schützen.
Da wären wir wieder bei der indirekten Schuld.


----------



## nyso (17. April 2011)

Selbst FBI etc. wurden schon gehackt, also bleib mal aufm Teppich
100% Sicherheit gibt es nirgends, im Netz schonmal gar nicht. Das muss einem immer bewusst sein wenn man seine Daten irgendwo eingibt.


----------



## magic1234 (17. April 2011)

Was hat das mit "100%iger Sicherheit" zu tun? Der Fehler liegt wenn bei MF und nicht beim Kunden. Die haben nun einen immateriellen Schaden und mit einer einfachen Entschuldigung kann MF sich da nicht rausreden. Oder sagst Du, wenn Dir einer in Deinen Wagen reinfährt ebenfalls - gibt keine 100%ige Sicherheit, dass ich unfallfrei von A nach B komme, kommt vor und halb so schlimm? Die werden schon wissen, warum Sie sich so bedeckt halten und jetzt irgendwelchen Aktionismus an den Tag legen von wegen Webhoster anweisen, eine Seite zu sperren. Was bringt das denn noch?

Was schon mehrfach erwähnt wurde - das Unternehmen schreibt irgendwas in sein Forum und damit meint man wohl, alle sind informiert. Was ist aber mit ehemaligen Kunden oder solchen die nicht in das Forum schauen? Daher begrüsse ich auch, dass dies auf vielen Seiten publik gemacht wird. Ich hätte das andernfalls nicht mitbekommen, da ich bei MF seit paar Jahren aus einem anderen Grund nichts mehr bestelle, meine Daten bei denen aber immer noch vorgehalten wurden und nun in dieser Liste stehen.


----------



## fctriesel (18. April 2011)

magic1234 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit "100%iger Sicherheit" zu tun? Der Fehler liegt wenn bei MF und nicht beim Kunden. Die haben nun einen immateriellen Schaden und mit einer einfachen Entschuldigung kann MF sich da nicht rausreden. Oder sagst Du, wenn Dir einer in Deinen Wagen reinfährt ebenfalls - gibt keine 100%ige Sicherheit, dass ich unfallfrei von A nach B komme, kommt vor und halb so schlimm?


Schönes Beispiel, besser hätte ich es nicht ausdrücken können.


----------



## XentroX (18. April 2011)

Bin wahrscheinlich nicht dabei, habe zuletzt im Februrar bei MF was bestellt.
Ich denke heutzutage sind die persöhlichen Daten nirgentswo mehr 100% sicher.


----------



## poiu (20. April 2011)

Ashampoo hat es ja auch erwischt, 

Ashampoo® - Wir machen Software!

aber an dehnen sollte sich Mindfactory mal ein Beispiel nehmen, wie schlimm so ein Vorfall auch sein mag, Ashampoo informiert wenigstens seine Kunden umgehend und das per mail und nicht in der hintersten ecke eines Forums!

Denn Irgendwie hab ich denn Verdacht das Mindfactory erst reagiert hat als sich zig Kunden beschwert haben


----------



## RapToX (20. April 2011)

hatte die nachricht von ashampoo heute auch im postfach.
kann man nichts machen... aber wenigstens haben die weder meine adresse noch meine telefonnummer.

auf jeden fall sehr löblich, dass ashampoo seine kunden informiert und den vorfall nicht einfach verschweigt, so wie es mindfactory tut.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (21. April 2011)

anscheint ist mindfactory net der einzigste!

sieh hier
Datendiebstahl bei Mindfactory und Ashampoo | News | Technic3D


----------



## RapToX (21. April 2011)

guck mal die 2 posts über dir an


----------



## poiu (21. Dezember 2011)

*Update*


 kleine Anmerkung von mir, aktuell wird auf die geleakten email Adressen Spam verschickt die sich als von Strato ausgibt, also falls ihr bei Strato seit, nicht öffnen sondern löschen!


----------



## der8auer (21. Dezember 2011)

Ist mir heute morgen auf aufgefallen. Die Mail kam auch von irgendwas@the-pictures.de also NICHTS mit Strato


----------



## poiu (21. Dezember 2011)

ja es kommt ab und zu Spam rein die im schlechten Deutsch ist, ôder ala du wollen helfen ich in Nigera aus Wasser Gold machen.



Das sollte jeder Problemlos erkennen 


 Lustig ist das jemand die Strato Spam wohl auf einem Asiatischen PC geschrieben hat, es haben sich kyrillische Buchstaben eingeschlichen 


hab nachgesehen du hast recht mit dem absender


----------



## nyso (21. Dezember 2011)

Ja, die hab ich auch bekommen, obwohl ich da kein Kunde bin.
Und von freenet bekomm ich auch Spam ohne Ende inzwischen

Vor dem Hack bei denen NIE Spam, aber 1-2 Monate nach dem Hack ging es los


----------



## JuliusS (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe diese Mistmails auch immer bekommen und mich ständig gefragt wie wohl jemand an meine Adresse gelangt ist . Jetzt weiss ich es . Zufälligerweise bin ich nämlich auch Mindfactory-Kunde .


----------



## Dynamitarde (21. Dezember 2011)

Den Strato mist habe Ich heute auch bekommen.
Edit:Thanks für diese News.


----------

